# The 'eating out in Wales' thread...



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

OK - lets be having your thoughts on restaurants/take-aways/general chow-downs that you've experienced recently in the 'diff (or its general environs), or even in other places in Wales, for that matter..

Anything food-related goes - recommendations, reviews, warnings or whinings - scribblings about cheap chips or paradisical pizzas, posh nosh or inexpensive gems - whatever you feel would be useful to your fellow Wales forumite gastronomes.


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

To start the ball rolling:

My favourte pizza place in Cardiff is undoubtedly Zio Pierro's just off Cowbridge Road East on Severn Road.
I've been going there since I was 7, and have never ben able to ween myself away from their excellent pizzas - good base (although not a crispy as I'd normally go for), nice ammounts of tomato and toppings, and the perfect quantity of mozarella cheese. I always go for either a pepper-sausage and asparagus, or a prawn, chilli, and garlic - both of which will stay with you for days in the form of garlic oozing out of your skin - but the experience is well worth it.
The rest of the menu is not so divine, but is perfectly acceptable 'Family Italian Restaurant' fayre - decent (but not spectacular) pastas, a very good and nicely meaty lasagne starter with a good tomatoey sauce (big portion), nice enough whitebait, Very good Garlic Mushrooms with Cheese (recommeded), some nice meat dishes including great veal or pork escalopes(don't know about the veggie side of things - sorry). Deserts are, as is so often the case with UK Italian restaurants, mainly of the pre-packaged frozen ice cream in an orange/a coconut variety, although they do a perfectly passable home-made cassatta, or a very good tiramisu. The house wine is a very drinkable Montepulciano D'Abruzzo - and isn't too expensive.
The staff are VERY friendly, and will always remember you and have a chat and a laff or exchange a few words.
The decor is cheesy in the extreme, as it should be. The walls are lined with all manner of memorabilia from Italy including those wicker-lined chianti bottles, bad oils of sultry looking women with guitars, and postcards that people have sent the restaurant from all ofver the world. Pavarotti is often played.
Well worth a try - and perfect for a romantic candle-lit dinner with the one you love.


----------



## Chillinmink (May 31, 2006)

Italianos on city Road.

i mean, were else can you get a.... 
16 inch pizza
Garlic Bread
Chicken Wings
Loaded potato skins
Bottle of coke and a large tub of haagen daaz delivered to you for 13 quid virt any time of the night.

A drunken rabbles saviour.


----------



## beat23 (May 31, 2006)

as I'm vegan I don't get to try much of the menu in most places, but a place i went last month with a good choice and AMAZING food was the Indo-Cymru resteraunt in Canton (I think cowbridgege Rd,). The name sounds a bit crap and it doesn't look too special but it was the best curry I've ever eaten out. I had the Dhansak.


----------



## beat23 (May 31, 2006)

Daquiris Salisbury Road makes a good 5 bean chillie (open in the day, not so much the night).


----------



## fishtail (May 31, 2006)

Discovered on Monday that Izakaya, the Japanese resteraunt down Cardiff Bay has closed. Fucking tragedy.


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

But there's always the Japanese restaurant at the top of City Road. Nice sashimi on top of rice, good noodle soups, and pretty good Bento type stuff. Near the death junction.


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

Oh, and welcome to Chilinmink!
[passes joint so s/he can get warmed up for one of those combos from Italianos  ]


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

oi! I was giving chillinmink free beer on the lurkers thread, which you put a stop to, and now you're handing around free spliffs! The duplicity of it.


----------



## fishtail (May 31, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> But there's always the Japanese restaurant at the top of City Road. Nice sashimi on top of rice, good noodle soups, and pretty good Bento type stuff. Near the death junction.



I think it's called Tenkaichi, been there a few times and in my experience was v.good when it opened but rapidly went downhill......people have asked questions about the freshness of the produce, not good when your talking about raw fish. Apparently Ichiban on Cowbridge Road is super good but I've not been there yet.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooh - another Japanese place. Nice. Ta for that. Willl try Ichiban.
On Tenkaichi - I went there a few tiimes from when it opened until late 2004 and it was always pretty good - never had a bad meal. I haven't been back since as I've been away.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

Tell ya somewhere that went downhill with a fucken bump is the Thai place on Four Elms Rd, just off Newport Rd (behind Roath library), before it becomes Broadway at the traffic lights. We went there about three times after it opened and it was absolutely heavenly, really amazingly good food, delicate, well-cooked, sumptious flavours. Then the last time we went there, after being away for a while, the food tasted like it had been microwaved out of a tin from the Asian supermarket on City Road. My g/f actually asked the waitress "have you changed chefs recently", but the waitress wasn't tuned in to what we were trying to say and just nodded and pissed off. Shame, cos their grub was amazing at the beginning.

Saying that, we then went back to the Thai restaurant at the bottom of Windsor Place a month or so ago, and the food was really good there 

Should this thread be a sticky? Cos we discuss this stuff on a regular basis, and that way we'd avoid repeating ourselves... cf my Vegetarian Food Studio thread a few weeks back.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

that ichiban is Canton way nr (spit) greggs

no one mentioned VFS yet!?!! where's col?

the Vegetarian Food Studio on penarth rd is well good, pure veggie, nice/mad selection of stuff, nice canteen set up (not flash).
also funny and welcoming staff who answer any questions on the food etc.

when i was in there last week there were locals of a few nationalities in there and also some bona fide indians from india who loved it.

not eat out anywhere else much of note (some place in the brewery 1/4 and on mill lane) 

chapter can be ok if you get there on time as are some of the trad caffs in Canton.

soooo, up for an outing to the VFS soon?
http://www.vegetarianfoodstudio.co.uk/


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought it'd make a good sticky. What do other folks think?
P'raps if it went sticky it could become an all-wales foodie thread?
Avoid excluding our gog/w. walian breathren, like.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

<curses old fingers>


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> chapter can be ok if you get there on time as are some of the trad caffs in Canton.



Chapter? Hmmm... we had grub there on Monday evening, and tbh, it never fails to disappoint me. I mean, it *should* be wonderful, what with the Pontcanna gliterati lending it that air of bohemian exotica, what with the fab beers, what with the setting & general artiness, but the food/experience never quite measures up, imvho. The actual grub wasn't bad as such, but, for example, the soup that my g/f had was carrot and coriander. I mean, it's the 21st century, ffs, "carrot and coriander". 0/10 for imagination. And then the pasta I had was nothing more ravishing than bagged ravioli boiled up with a homemade sauce, and fuck it, I can make pasta sauces like that when I'm asleep.

So, once we'd dealt with the mediocrity of the food, the napkins that the cutlery was wrapped up in were wet (it really is quite off-putting to unroll yer napkin and discover it spotted with damp patches. ), and the kitchen didn't stretch to either ice-cream or whipped cream to accompany the (rather good) slice of Bakewell tart for dessert. And the lady behind the counter sort of apologised about the fact the the pouring cream that they did have was priced at 50p, which she thought was expensive. All in all a rather disappointing eating out experience.

I'll let Llantwit take over on the joys of the Turkish restaurant round the corner from Chapter tho


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

ok fair enough, praps they make more of an effort at lunchtimes?
had some stuffed peppers with feta i think, not too imaginative but tasty.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 1, 2006)

OK - as requested I have "stickied" this and altered the title slightly so as to included the whole of the principality  ....


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Wolfie! Yer a darlin'.
Stands in wonder in front of brand new stickie!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 1, 2006)

got to say the Bayside brasserie (funnily enough down the bay) gets my thumbs up.  Great food, good views, good atmosphere, good service and not overly expensive. well worth a visit if you ever head down the bay way.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Which one's that? It's not the Turkish one that sits out on a bit of a Pier? I've never been there but have always been curious to try it...


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

No it's not - the Turkish one in the Bay is called Bosphorus or something, and while the food isn't that bad, imho it's horrendously expensive for what you get, and not a patch on...

Seren - the Tyrkish/med. place opposite Tesco on Cowbridge Rd East in Canton. Very simply stylish decor - nice attentive service, and of course, most importantly, very good quility not too expensive food - thumbs up to it's stuffed aubergines, Hummus, spinach in yoghurt with garlic, excellent home-baked flat bread, as well as a load of other stuff that I can't remember. Decent veggie choices as the Col will no doubt attest. Ideal for a pre-theatre/pub snack with mates  .


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> ...and of course, most importantly, *fucking enormous quantities...*



Isn't that what you meant to say


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 1, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> ^^Which one's that? It's not the Turkish one that sits out on a bit of a Pier? I've never been there but have always been curious to try it...


its One of the standard units next to the italian resteraunt.  Think it may be the same people that do the brasserie in town. Really good food and quite relaxed, kind of bustling atmosphere.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> OK - as requested I have "stickied" this and altered the title slightly so as to included the whole of the principality  ....



Ohh Wolfie  

Principality?????


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

RB - s'not his fault he can't recognise a nation when he sees one, is it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 1, 2006)

Before this thread is completely fucked (Principality, my arse) I would like to recommend Ruby in Menai Bridge. Gorgeous food in a converted church.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Before this thread is completely fucked (Principality, my arse) I would like to recommend Ruby in Menai Bridge. Gorgeous food in a converted church.



er yeah sorry shouldn't de-rail


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

For posterity...

The Vegetarian Food Studio thread


----------



## fishtail (Jun 1, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> got to say the Bayside brasserie (funnily enough down the bay) gets my thumbs up.  Great food, good views, good atmosphere, good service and not overly expensive. well worth a visit if you ever head down the bay way.



Had a couple of good meals there however they committed a cardinal sin........I ordered monk fish and they tried to serve me pieces of plaice cut to look like monkfish! It was on the last night of the six nations and the place was rammed to the rafters but even so an establishment like that should have the balls to go and offer the punter an alternative when they can't fill his order. In the end they knocked 3 bottles of wine and my starter and main course off the bill but refused point blank to admit that they had served me anything other than what I had ordered.

In all fairness the other two meals I had there were fine, good quality meat (esp. the chicken kiev type thing - really good) and the South African manager really knows his stuff. 

I think the 'Diff is getting a bit overrun with all these brassiere style restaurants mind, La Monde, Le Brazz, La Fosse, Champers, The Custom House - all owned by the same clique of people and all very similar (and all just a teensy bit cooler than thou, which fucking irritates me).


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 1, 2006)

The lebanese restaurant on the bottom end of crwys road is fantastic. I had the most fantastic birthday meal there


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 1, 2006)

This BBC site is good as a rough guide to local restaurants in SE Wales;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/southeast/listings/food/restaurant.shtml


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 3, 2006)

My favourite Indian takeaway in Cardiff is the LaLaZar, on Broadway. Hasn't disappointed in 10+ years. 
I was taken to Fairyhill, on the Gower, to eat once; it was absolutely lovely (food, hotel and location), but I gather somewhat pricey. But defintitely an ideal place for a romantic dinner with someone special!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey - lets hear it for the...

*Embassy Cafe,**
Cathays Community Centre!!*​
This place has rocked my lunchtimes for several years now, and frankly, Simon (and now Geraint) knock up some of the finest food you'll see in Cardiff. On top of that it is cheap as chips, main course (choice of one!) is under a fiver, and the soup course (choice of one!) is only a few quid. Range of sambos and bagels, and the sweet stuff is fantastic.

All veggie, apart from the sandwich fillings, and I'll only say it once again - the cooking is bloody marvellous!

BBC comments


----------



## llantwit (Aug 3, 2006)

Agreed - that place rocks!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Aug 3, 2006)

If it's not in www.eatoutveganwales.org I ain't eating there!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 3, 2006)

For my thirtieth birthday I went to a splendid nouvelle cuisine restaurant in Fishguard. I wonder if it's still there?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 3, 2006)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> If it's not in www.eatoutveganwales.org I ain't eating there!


Fuckin fundy!
The Embassy should be in there, I reckon.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Aug 4, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Fuckin fundy!
> The Embassy should be in there, I reckon.



It is....


----------



## llantwit (Aug 4, 2006)

Well... erm... Good!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 4, 2006)

0/10 for close reading of the text.

Tsk tsk.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 4, 2006)

If climbing in Snowdon I highly recommend this place to stay / eat / drink - very good menu including Vegan, Veg and Organic locally sourced meat.

http://www.bryntyrch-hotel.co.uk/

If full ask for Crawford's number - he lives next door and had a fantastic bunk house with about 12 beds (bunkbed,) fire stove - is a great place and cheap!


----------



## mpython (Aug 20, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> To start the ball rolling:
> 
> My favourte pizza place in Cardiff is undoubtedly Zio Pierro's just off Cowbridge Road East on Severn Road.
> I'm 40. did this place used to be called Zio Pin's?


----------



## gaz or jazz (Aug 27, 2006)

heres one in mid wales,
the drawing room,located betwixt newbridge on wye and cwmbach just north of builth wells on the main road north.
absolutely stupendous food cooked by top of the profession chefs,french trained.
set in a lovely country house,small. caters for up to twenty.
chefs table recommended for parties up to eight.
we were a party of six and it worked out with two bottles of wine,two vintage malts and a round of drinks to start  a,three courses at about £50 a head.
expensive but worth it for a real culinary treat.
not suitable for non meat eaters though.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 27, 2006)

Bizzie Lizzie's, Walters Rd. Swansea.

Fabulous atmos. Delicious home cooked food, damn good portions, good prices.
Lovely gardens open during the summer to dine in.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 29, 2006)

mpython said:
			
		

> llantwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bizzie Lizzie's, Walters Rd. Swansea.
> 
> Fabulous atmos. Delicious home cooked food, damn good portions, good prices.
> Lovely gardens open during the summer to dine in.



seconded

and the mermaid restaurant in the mumbles, Its my favourite restaurant in the world


----------



## tom-cardiff (Sep 12, 2006)

Chapter can be really good. I just think it's great that they now have acceptable food after years of being a joke. Nice that they've banned smoking, too.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 1 

hah nice man, join nearly 5 months ago, and first post. congrats on finally making it


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

The curry man at the Farmer's Market and down Splo' Marché:

Is he any good? 
I always like what I get when I go to him, but he's mega expensive for snack food - 2.50 for a small tray of samosa type stuff with thin curry sauce. 
If you want anything approaching substanial (like the rather nice potato and spinach currry) you can kiss goodbye to a whole 4-5 squid. This is too much in my book - I can get a full-on portion from the take-away for that!
My verdict - I like the food, but won't buy it any more as it's too damned expensive.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 23, 2006)

tom-cardiff said:
			
		

> Chapter can be really good. I just think it's great that they now have acceptable food after years of being a joke. Nice that they've banned smoking, too.



The food may be nice, when it finally arrives, but the arsey faced service you constantly receive along with the ever changing menu and counter layout is rather tedious....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 23, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> The curry man at the Farmer's Market and down Splo' Marché:
> 
> Is he any good?
> I always like what I get when I go to him, but he's mega expensive for snack food - 2.50 for a small tray of samosa type stuff with thin curry sauce.



Fule!! You can hardly get a fecking sambo in Marx and Spencerz for that, and the curry man does the tastiest grub in the market. I reckons his £2-50 platter is good enough value for money, and for a fiver in our neck of the woods you'll get something much less tasty and a big wad of rice.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah man! don't dare cuss the kimi caterers, my mates who've sorted me right out week in week out  
£2.50 for all the stuff you get which sorts you out for most of the day is a proper bar-gain shirley?  

well it is so ner, and i eulogise to pontificators and passers-by how it is cheap, tasty and good for you


----------



## llantwit (Oct 24, 2006)

I knew that would be a contraversial one. If there's two of you an' you want more than just a few fried pakoras and thin curry sauce you end up paying around a tenner - and that's a bit steep for food off a trailer in my book.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> The food may be nice, when it finally arrives, but the arsey faced service you constantly receive along with the ever changing menu and counter layout is rather tedious....



I find the "arsey faced service" part of chapters charm!!

They are so mardy it can be quite funny - they could all get jobs in spar!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 24, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I knew that would be a contraversial one. If there's two of you an' you want more than just a few fried pakoras and thin curry sauce you end up paying around a tenner - and that's a bit steep for food off a trailer in my book.



Ah hah! Now we're getting to the root of the problem... you're a greedy bastard and you don't have enough cash to cover your appetite 

A few fried pakoras...? You get pakoras, a big bread thingy, chutney, rice and sauce. I think you should be done for trades descriptions mate!

Who ate all the fucking pies, then?


----------



## mpython (Oct 24, 2006)

The Madeira at the end of Churchill way is good for a pre-match meal. They serve kebabs that they dangle from the ceiling and tie garlic butter to the top of them so that it drenches the meat.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 24, 2006)

mpython said:
			
		

> The Madeira at the end of Churchill way is good for a pre-match meal. They serve kebabs that they dangle from the ceiling and tie garlic butter to the top of them so that it drenches the meat.



Im going there friday with work, cant wait.....


----------



## mpython (Oct 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im going there friday with work, cant wait.....



Ooh good, keep the little end bit on the chicken kebab for me, it's always the best bit


----------



## zog (Oct 24, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> seconded.. for Busy Lizzys




Thirded. I'd say it's rather good n all. Also the Hotel Motzart just up the road for damn good german grub (though I ain't been there for a few years so it may have slipped).

Who'd have thunk it. proper food in Swansea!

Back in the civilised world, everyone should try the Kurdish place on City Rd (Newport Rd end). Top quality food and cheap - main course £5. They don't serve alcohol - but if you must you can take your own.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 24, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Back in the civilised world, everyone should try the Kurdish place on City Rd (Newport Rd end). Top quality food and cheap - main course £5. They don't serve alcohol - but if you must you can take your own.



Speaking of food on City Road, anyone tried the new-ish Indian place that opened up where the old cyber-cafe used to be. As far as I can tell it is called "Mirchi", but they replace the first vowel with what seems to be a chilli pepper, so it's hard to know what it's called  But the curries were excellent the couple of times we've been in there, and it's not too dear as long as you don't order their bottled water at £4 a go


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

I got food-poisoning after we went there last, dude.


----------



## tom-cardiff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Curry*

The curry couple at Riverside Market are great. Try the veggie Indian breakfast the next time you have a hangover on a Sunday morning. I think the food is good value for the quality.


----------



## llantwit (Oct 26, 2006)

I seem to be in a  inority on this one, eh?

Zog - I've not eaten in Mozart's, but I've been in some wicked lock-ins in there.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2006)

tom-cardiff said:
			
		

> The curry couple at Riverside Market are great. Try the veggie Indian breakfast the next time you have a hangover on a Sunday morning. I think the food is good value for the quality.


correc on all counts!  
sorts u out for most of the day and u get a samosa, few bajhees, ball thingy, paratha naan, sauce and mint sauce - all for £2.50 - TWO POUND FIFTY   proper bargen  and they is well cool to boot


----------



## mpython (Nov 28, 2006)

Thought it was worth trying to revive this thread seeing as it's a sticky. Just had a meal with my Dad at The Huntsman in Dinas Powis and it was bloody marvellous.... little place round the back of The Star.


----------



## llantwit (Dec 13, 2006)

What food they  do mpython?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2007)

As someone who loves my food I deliberately don't recommend resturants.

You tell some friends and they tell their friends and eventually you can't get in yourself because its full all the time. After a while because they are busy all the time the attention to detail suffers and the food goes downhill.

Since people have mentioned the Maderia allready... Its thanks to Maderia I made my above rule. I told loads of people about it and now you have can have trouble getting a table of an evening. 
Yes it is indeed fantastic and glad to say the food hasn't gone down hill after years of being very popular.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2007)

Now that I've told you my rule I'll break it. I don't live in Cardiff any more so I might as well let spill those secrets (Don't ask me for my Pontypridd recommendation though).

Greek - Hasapiko Greek Taverna, Whitchurch Road. 
[Great food, Greek wine served in copper carafes and on certain nights a cheerful greek music from a live band.]
Italian - Tony's, also Whitchurch road. 
[Don't go for the decor but the food is suberb.]
Chinese - Fortune house, Salsbury Road 
[Go for the buffet]
English Breakfast - Ramones, Salisbury Road
[Try eatting in the garden out the back on a nice sunny day]
Maderia - Portuguese, Guildford Crescent, Churchill Way
Thai - The Thai House, Guildford Crescent, Churchill Way


----------



## llantwit (May 30, 2007)

I'm with you on most of those Marius - Ton's  pizzas are pretty damned fine.
I don't rate Madeira, though. I've always found it very ordinary (apart from the rather cool gimmick of hanging kebabs from the ceiling on big hooks and dribbling garlic butter down them. mmmm.)


----------



## zog (May 30, 2007)

I can recomend the iranian on City rd. On the right hand side heading towards death junction. on the death junction end.


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> (apart from the rather cool gimmick of hanging kebabs from the ceiling on big hooks and dribbling garlic butter down them. mmmm.)



Which is why i go there, specifically for that.

Porto's do the same but I stopped going there when they started charring their meat too much and the veg wasn't as nice as it used to be. 
Although they were OK in January when I tried to take my mother to the Maderia and they were full so we gave Porto's a second chance.

Still prefer the Maderia over Porto's though.


----------



## fatnek (Jun 24, 2007)

rissole from dorothys - fannytastic!


----------



## Soffa_Idris (Sep 6, 2007)

Ultracomida in Aberystwyth does what it says on the tin - ultimate food. 

The best tapas I've ever tasted. Better even than a lot of tapas bars I've eaten at in Barcelona, Sevilla, San Sebastian. Awsome thick hot chocolate, hand picked wines, ingenious panninis, enormous range of cheeses, proper iberico ham. 

Definitely better than the other tapas place in town. In fact, the best in Wales!

I love that place a bit _too _much maybe...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> rissole from dorothys - fannytastic!


 
I'm a Tony's man myself.
Always have been, always will be.

Dot's is for losers!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 6, 2007)

WTF!!!1 OMG!!!1

Only a fool goes to Tony's whilst Dorothys is open!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> WTF!!!1 OMG!!!1
> 
> Only a fool goes to Tony's whilst Dorothys is open!


 
Pah who is more fool the fool or the fool who follows the fool into Dorothy's?!!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 12, 2007)

To raise the tone a bit after all this chip talk:
Right - I treated my mum to a meal in Bully's in Llandaff last night for her birthday, and whilst it was EXPENSIVE AS HELL, it was also incredibly good. The decor was really homely and a bit shambolic (in a good way),the service was relaxed but very attentive and the explanations of the dishes were great. The food itself was out of this world - very very good modern welsh/french, and there was a very good wine list. I totally reccommend this place if you want to splash out.


----------



## ollie_chuck (Oct 12, 2007)

The best Curry house in the whole of south wales and well worth the trip is Indica in Pontypridd! 
The food is wonderful and the service exceptional. But dont take my word for it, try it fer yerselves!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 12, 2007)

Oooh!
Fighting talk.
You'll have to contend with the Vegetarian Food Studio fans on here before I accept that one!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 15, 2007)

ollie_chuck said:
			
		

> The best Curry house in the whole of south wales and well worth the trip is Indica in Pontypridd!
> The food is wonderful and the service exceptional. But dont take my word for it, try it fer yerselves!


 
I got them to deliver to me and wasn't fussed to be honest. 
Ponty still doesn't have a good indian if you ask me. Better off traveling to Cardiff. 

Although I haven't tried that one on the A470 by Abercynon yet and have been told its good.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2007)

Wasabi near Brynmill, Swansea.

Sushi at it's finest. Lovely atmos. and efficient staff. 
Tempura...*drools* 

Yeh Mermaid is nice too LMHF  

*kicks zog in the shin for the foody comment about Swansea n runs off*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 18, 2007)

Bad news concerning the "Spice Merchant" restaurant down on Mermaid Quay... it's not very good. Over-priced curries with a fairly stunning lack of ooomph for somewhere that is presenting itself as the bees knees of Indian cooking. Boo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 18, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bad news concerning the "Spice Merchant" restaurant down on Mermaid Quay... it's not very good. Over-priced curries with a fairly stunning lack of ooomph for somewhere that is presenting itself as the bees knees of Indian cooking. Boo




Im glad you said that as im fed up of people crowing on about it....its shit - give me a kismet off shitty City Rd anyday!!


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Spice Route in the red dragon centre in cardiff bay?

I've walked passed it loads of times, read some amazing reviews, and read their website, it sounds amazing, specially the lunch time buffet.

I seriously need to give them a try some time soon.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> To raise the tone a bit after all this chip talk:
> Right - I treated my mum to a meal in Bully's in Llandaff last night for her birthday, and whilst it was EXPENSIVE AS HELL, it was also incredibly good. The decor was really homely and a bit shambolic (in a good way),the service was relaxed but very attentive and the explanations of the dishes were great. The food itself was out of this world - very very good modern welsh/french, and there was a very good wine list. I totally reccommend this place if you want to splash out.


Best food in cardiff imho is to be found at Le Gallois on Romilly Crescent, just round the corner from The Robin Hood. three courses for £14!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 29, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Best food in cardiff imho is to be found at Le Gallois on Romilly Crescent, just round the corner from The Robin Hood. three courses for £14!


Agree!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 29, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bad news concerning the "Spice Merchant" restaurant down on Mermaid Quay... it's not very good. Over-priced curries with a fairly stunning lack of ooomph for somewhere that is presenting itself as the bees knees of Indian cooking. Boo


The one in the Brewery Quarter's a bit shite as well, unfortunately. Looks posh, but the food was bland, and not that nice.
Won best Indian Restaurant in Wales, but it's not all that. Certainly not beter than the VFS, and I'd much prefer to go to the Gulshan off Clifton St for a take-away.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

The more expensive a curry house is the richer the clientel will be and the blander the food needs to be. Posh people can't handle hot.

Want heat then head for the cheap seats.


----------



## zog (Oct 29, 2007)

I can Vouch for the Ichyban (if that's how you spell it) on Albany road. Nice japanese food.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> I can Vouch for the Ichyban (if that's how you spell it) on Albany road. Nice japanese food.


 
Ichiban - Japanese phrase for 'Number One', as in 'its the best'. Used to death by japanese caterers.

There is another Ichiban on Cowbridge Road. Whether it is the same or different people is anyone's guess.


----------



## zog (Oct 29, 2007)

> kicks zog in the shin for the foody comment about Swansea n runs off



just seen that.   I heard they do very good rats on sticks over your way.


----------



## zog (Oct 29, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Best food in cardiff imho is to be found at Le Gallois on Romilly Crescent, just round the corner from The Robin Hood. three courses for £14!




I'd have to say the best in Cardiff is the armless dragon , over in Cathays, pricy but fine.

Do you have to go at a certian time to le gallois to get the £14 deal?


----------



## llantwit (Oct 29, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> I'd have to say the best in Cardiff is the armless dragon , over in Cathays, pricy but fine.
> 
> Do you have to go at a certian time to le gallois to get the £14 deal?


Between 12 and 7 monday to thursday, afaik.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> I'd have to say the best in Cardiff is the armless dragon , over in Cathays, pricy but fine.
> 
> Do you have to go at a certian time to le gallois to get the £14 deal?




Lunchtime anyday including sat and sunday gets you three courses for £14.

Evening early bird menu gets two courses for £14. Also doing tapas menu and very nice breakfasts until 11am.


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanted to let you know about MOKSH.

It's the newest curry house in the bay (mermaid quay) next to eli jenkins opposite tescos. I decided to give it a try as their menu looked very interesting, and unique.

Now with the introduction of Nandos I'm sure everyone knows how strong peri peri can be and I love the stuff, anything hot, madras, ceylon, etc I'm into it... but this place offered a peri peri dish, not the portugese version but an indian version, a curry. Wow! YummMmmm.. (Was about £10, plus the pilau rice about £3, but so much rice I shared it with my friend (enough for 2). The service was really good, very courteous, polite, and professional, it was first class in every aspect.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 2, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> I'd have to say the best in Cardiff is the armless dragon , over in Cathays, pricy but fine.
> 
> Do you have to go at a certian time to le gallois to get the £14 deal?



Never. Ate in Armless Dragon a few months ago, and while everything seemed like it should have been equal or better than Le Gallois, it simply wasn't. It might  just be a subjective thing, but the 4 of us there all agreed that for the prices, the food was strangely lacking in flavour/passion.

As for Le Gallois, I went there for the express lunch, and after asking for the veggie option, was served a spoonful of mashed potato. Fuckers. A total no-no if you're a veggie. Although I'm sure the food is great for the heartless, sorry, carnivores.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 2, 2007)

Heads-up... just had a snack/lunch today in Madame Fromage, in Castle Arcade. Phew! The portions were fantastic, and the quality was amazing. The coffee was good as well, and it was really heartening to see somewhere that took their side salad seriously - neatly presented and even drizzled with a dressing!  Sort of surprised to learn that they have been there for over two years now, it certainly won't be the last time I'm in there.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 2, 2007)

Just did the Bosphorus over the docks, and for the price found it quite pedestrian. The Kurdish on City Rd is just as good, if not better for half the price.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2007)

nogojones said:
			
		

> Just did the Bosphorus over the docks, and for the price found it quite pedestrian. The Kurdish on City Rd is just as good, if not better for half the price.


 
Yeah its a nice location but meh as far as turkish restaurants go.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 3, 2007)

Knights in the Mumbles, and Patricks with Rooms (again on the sea front in the Mumbles)

Two jolly good restaurants that would be able to hold their heads up in a city let alone and small sea-side resort.

Love both of them.


----------



## llantwit (Dec 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Yeah its a nice location but meh as far as turkish restaurants go.


Thirded. Overpriced and over-formal.


----------



## llantwit (Dec 3, 2007)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Knights in the Mumbles, and Patricks with Rooms (again on the sea front in the Mumbles)
> 
> Two jolly good restaurants that would be able to hold their heads up in a city let alone and small sea-side resort.
> 
> Love both of them.


I've never tried Knights - but Patrick's is pretty damned fine.
Not cheap, though.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 3, 2007)

Patricks is teh coolio just £££ 

Can I recommend Bouchon De Rossi in swansea
http://www.bouchonderossi.co.uk/about.html

Its not widely known about AFAIK but its bloody fantastic


----------



## izz (Dec 5, 2007)

I had my first bellini there. happy days.

and if you go for B&B they do the most marvellous smoked fish kedgeree, daaahling.


----------



## zog (Dec 16, 2007)

Tried Truffels over in Swansea last week and it was quite good. Would probably try it again outside of xmas.

Better than the usual Swansea fare of rat on a stick.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 14, 2008)

Had any mentions of Bar Mimosa down the bay yet? Eaten there three times in the past year, and each time have been tickled with the food. Really well done grub, not madly overpriced, and a nice laid-back atmosphere which is better than most of the plastic chains cluttering the bay area.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a great meal in a restaurant in Swansea once (much to my shock).  Sadly I don't remember the name of the place, but they cooked meat on swords then hung them from the ceiling, above your plate.

Bizarre...


----------



## Ben Bore (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone else been to Canteen on Clifton, on Clifton Street in Splott, Cardiff?  It sells itself as a veggie/vegan restaurant that also does one meat dish.  There's only 3 choices of starter, main and puds on the menu at one time, which is changed fortnightly, and 3 courses are only £14.

Well worth a visit.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2008)

Ben Bore said:


> Anyone else been to Canteen on Clifton, on Clifton Street in Splott, Cardiff?  It sells itself as a veggie/vegan restaurant that also does one meat dish.  There's only 3 choices of starter, main and puds on the menu at one time, which is changed fortnightly, and 3 courses are only £14.
> 
> Well worth a visit.



this is where the portugese caff was init?

been reading the website and listening to his audio. 
seems like an experiment by some ole lecturer.
the website is ok but v messy with far too much stuff on it.
http://www.canteenoncliftonstreet.com/ 
also not buying the 'we do one meat dish in retaliation to the one veggie dish offered in most restaurants'
bit strange, either your a veggie/vegan place or not!

tried to take my parents there last week and they won't go near it because of the meat angle.


----------



## Ben Bore (Feb 15, 2008)

Agree the website's a bit overkill, although it looks nice, and you can't accuse them of not providing enough info!



ddraig said:


> 'we do one meat dish in retaliation to the one veggie dish



That's a bit tongue in cheek.  The chef's a carnivour and his missus is a veggie, just like our house.  Going out to eat in Cardiff can be a bit of a nightmare for veggies (and non-veggies come to that), so this place fills a gap I'd say.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 15, 2008)

Ben Bore said:


> Going out to eat in Cardiff can be a bit of a nightmare for veggies



I disagree, it's getting easier and easier all the time, armed with the latest copy of eat out vegan wales, you won't go far wrong!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> tried to take my parents there last week and they won't go near it because of the meat angle.



Ah, so it's an inherited trait, the fundamentalism?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> the website is ok but v messy with far too much stuff on it.
> http://www.canteenoncliftonstreet.com/




Got to disagree with you again, there, dude. Just had a peek at the website, and apart from the rather silly idea that anybody would have enough time to spend it on the "forums" of a small local restaurant, it has really made me want to go and try the food. The photos look amazing!

Didn't think it was too cluttered. But then, one man's meat is another man's...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are heading up to the Beacons, you can get very good pub food at the Nant Ddu lodge north of Merthyr. Its a couple of miles on from the turning for the Garwnant outdoor centre - can't recall the exact spot, but its clearly singposted on the A470.

Very nice 'gastro-pub' type stuff. About £8-10 a main. Tidy beer n'all.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're closer to Brecon you might also want to try out the excellent restauarnt in the Theatr Brecheiniog (SP?). I think it's called Tipple and Tiffin.


----------



## tom-cardiff (Aug 10, 2008)

*Best pub food for a walk near Cardiff?*

A group of us are looking to go for a walk in the hills north of Cardiff (possibly around Garth Mountain, possibly further east eg Cefn-Onn/Rudry) in a couple of weeks time. Can anyone recommend a good pub for lunch? Ideally we'd like to be able to do the walk by public transport. Or if anyone has any other suggestions for a good walk with a pub that's not too difficult to get to. (Not the Plough and Harrow - we're looking for some hills).


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2008)

ddraig said:


> this is where the portugese caff was init?
> 
> been reading the website and listening to his audio.
> seems like an experiment by some ole lecturer.
> ...




So your folks wont eat in a restaurant because there is ONE meat dish on the menu? That must make any type of eating out incredibly difficult.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2008)

1927 said:


> So your folks wont eat in a restaurant because there is ONE meat dish on the menu? That must make any type of eating out incredibly difficult.



yeah it does and they hardly eat out at all, and then only Indian food.
what they and i object to is a supposed vegi restaurant serving a meat dish as some kind of quirk. but if it works for them and keeps them going and maybe even convert a couple of carnivores  then all good


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2008)

ddraig said:


> yeah it does and they hardly eat out at all, and then only Indian food.
> what they and i object to is a supposed vegi restaurant serving a meat dish as some kind of quirk. but if it works for them and keeps them going and maybe even convert a couple of carnivores  then all good



I thought it was probably a ploy to get people who maybe go out with non veggie mates for a meal. If theyd idnt have any meat options then they would miss out on a lot of trade, surely its better to have a veggie place that isnt strictly veggie than not have one at all. Personally as a meat eater i dont have a problem eating veggie food and would ahppily go there, but I know some people who would never step inside, and I suppose offering them a meat option isnt gonna make any difference, but there must be a lot of people in between.


----------



## zog (Aug 25, 2008)

just went to Portos on St Mary St a couple of nights ago and its overpriced middle of the road food. Not recomended.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 25, 2008)

we went to the red dragon centre to the 'mediteranean' restaurant  where they do a help yourself buffet meal. It was everything from curries to thai and salad most odd
It wasnt great. Im told the two similar restaurants next door are worth a visit though, particularly the chinese place on the corner. am yet to try it though


----------



## llantwit (Aug 25, 2008)

tom-cardiff said:


> A group of us are looking to go for a walk in the hills north of Cardiff (possibly around Garth Mountain, possibly further east eg Cefn-Onn/Rudry) in a couple of weeks time. Can anyone recommend a good pub for lunch? Ideally we'd like to be able to do the walk by public transport. Or if anyone has any other suggestions for a good walk with a pub that's not too difficult to get to. (Not the Plough and Harrow - we're looking for some hills).


Dunno if it's too late or not, mate, but the Gwaelod in Gwaelod Y Garth on the Garth hill is a damned fine eating pub. Good beer and good restaurant on the side of the pub and upstairs from the bar.
http://www.bestpubs.co.uk/layout0.asp?pub=141581


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2008)

Anybody been to Mint and Mustard yet?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2008)

1927 said:


> Anybody been to Mint and Mustard yet?



no but eard that they do choclate samosas!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> no but eard that they do choclate samosas!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2008)

omg lush!

gonna have to go there now! not now now but like sometime soon


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## llantwit (Nov 27, 2008)

1927 said:


> Anybody been to Mint and Mustard yet?


Yeah, I went. I'm not overwhelmed by the place. Overall there was some decent food but it's too expensive and the service is fussy and in-your-face, with waiters hovering over you the whole time (one of them even tried to persuade my mate to eat something else on the menu because he thought it was a better choice, and argued back when he said he didn't want it).
I went for the non-veg taster menu, which reads like a dream on the website (which is quite a cool site). But in reality it fails to live up to the promise.
The best thing about the starters are the little chaat balls (but the chaat is far better at VFS). The smoked chicken and minced lamb thing are ordinary, and a the lamb is even a bit bland. Very small portion, too. Really is just a taste.
The mains lacked seasoning, and more worryingly, they lacked spices and chilli-warmth. Part of the fun of Indian celebration food is it being hot, for me. The one chilli, two chilli, measurement system on the menu is just not reliable - all the dishes we had on our table were quite bland. And again, the portions were really measly. The prawn in coconut sauce was pretty good - nice creamy sauce and well-cooked prawns, but the lamb dish was really boring, as was the chicken.
The signature Goan fish curry was a dissapointment because the fish was so over-cooked and tough (not sure what the fish was, but it tasted like over-done tuna, and was unappetisingly grey). The sauce was quite nice, though, to be fair.
The chocolate Samosa was BY FAR the best thing on the menu - the chocolate was REALLY good quality, as was the (home made?) ice cream that came with it.
But I won't be going back there. The Vegetarian Food Studio is far superior in terms of the quality of the food, in my book, and you don't have to put up with up-themselves waiters who won't let you pour your own beer into a glass without wrestling it from you and looking at you disaprovingly Deek: Yes, that actually happened).


----------



## thought (Jan 2, 2009)

llantwit said:


> OK - lets be having your thoughts on restaurants/take-aways/general chow-downs that you've experienced recently in the 'diff (or its general environs), or even in other places in Wales, for that matter..
> 
> Anything food-related goes - recommendations, reviews, warnings or whinings - scribblings about cheap chips or paradisical pizzas, posh nosh or inexpensive gems - whatever you feel would be useful to your fellow Wales forumite gastronomes.



There is a small chip shop in Waunfawr , Snowdonia which does excellent fish and chips. Its just opposite the bus stop.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 2, 2009)

llantwit said:


> OK - lets be having your thoughts on restaurants/take-aways/general chow-downs that you've experienced recently in the 'diff (or its general environs), or even in other places in Wales, for that matter..
> 
> Anything food-related goes - recommendations, reviews, warnings or whinings - scribblings about cheap chips or paradisical pizzas, posh nosh or inexpensive gems - whatever you feel would be useful to your fellow Wales forumite gastronomes.


half and half


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 2, 2009)

where was that from?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> where was that from?



Peru?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeuw ska, that looks yuk. Did zog make it for you? 



LilMissHissyFit said:


> Patricks is teh coolio just £££
> Can I recommend Bouchon De Rossi in swansea
> http://www.bouchonderossi.co.uk/about.html
> Its not widely known about AFAIK but its bloody fantastic


Patricks is lovely. And yummm BDR is gorgeous I agree! 



1927 said:


>


Omg....that looks orgasmic.


----------



## zog (Jan 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yeuw ska, that looks yuk. Did zog make it for you?
> 
> 
> .


----------



## jimadore (Feb 12, 2009)

*Very few left*

Over the years have dine out at many fine restaurants,  alas many have closed their doors,like the roman embassy home of the best fillet steak in Cardiff The lanterns, The highwayman nr rhoose  when will had it, many many  more that I would dine in,  2 or 3 times a week but the price were too high not for the wonderful food and service. The cost to my heatlh all that great living gave me heart probelms so  no more. MY TIP any restaurant make friends with staff and owners, Then you will allways have the best on offer


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 8, 2009)

Seren, Canton.  Nice Turkish brub.  Can't fault it.  Good price, nice food, great vibe.  I try and get there once a month.  Opposite Tesco Metro.  I believe it used to be the old Vancouver or some such.  

I recommend it.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 8, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Seren, Canton.  Nice Turkish brub.  Can't fault it.  Good price, nice food, great vibe.  I try and get there once a month.  Opposite Tesco Metro.  I believe it used to be the old Vancouver or some such.
> 
> I recommend it.



It's gorgeous - I second that recommendation


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2009)

good for vegi's?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 9, 2009)

Another repeat vote from me for Bar Mimosa down the bay. Had a celebration dinner there last night, and once again, it was excellent. Food was delicious, from the simple bread/oil/vinegar starter (with the most mouth-watering balsamic I've ever tasted - they must have reduced it, it had the consistency of double cream, mmmmm), along with goat's cheese/hazlenut/salad starter (best creamy goat's cheese ever), then to sea bass for her and ricotta cannelloni for me (a bit of a cliche by name, but the dish was delicious and brought surprises to a potentially hackneyed recipe). Only less than gorgeous aspect was the bottle of French white, "La Cote Flamenc Picpoul de Pinet" - totally inoffensive, but nothing to recommend it at all.

http://www.mimosakitchen.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Another repeat vote from me for Bar Mimosa down the bay. Had a celebration dinner there last night, and once again, it was excellent. Food was delicious, from the simple bread/oil/vinegar starter (with the most mouth-watering balsamic I've ever tasted - they must have reduced it, it had the consistency of double cream, mmmmm), along with goat's cheese/hazlenut/salad starter (best creamy goat's cheese ever), then to sea bass for her and ricotta cannelloni for me (a bit of a cliche by name, but the dish was delicious and brought surprises to a potentially hackneyed recipe). Only less than gorgeous aspect was the bottle of French white, "La Cote Flamenc Picpoul de Pinet" - totally inoffensive, but nothing to recommend it at all.
> 
> http://www.mimosakitchen.co.uk/



ai, the risotto i had in there was lush, nice place as well.
was it a getting the job celebration??? 

hope so and if so yipeee, congrats


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 12, 2009)

ddraig said:


> good for vegi's?



It's a big meat place, but they do fish if you can eat it.  Never really paid much attention the veggie aspect.  I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 12, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Another repeat vote from me for Bar Mimosa down the bay. Had a celebration dinner there last night, and once again, it was excellent. Food was delicious, from the simple bread/oil/vinegar starter (with the most mouth-watering balsamic I've ever tasted - they must have reduced it, it had the consistency of double cream, mmmmm), along with goat's cheese/hazlenut/salad starter (best creamy goat's cheese ever), then to sea bass for her and ricotta cannelloni for me (a bit of a cliche by name, but the dish was delicious and brought surprises to a potentially hackneyed recipe). Only less than gorgeous aspect was the bottle of French white, "La Cote Flamenc Picpoul de Pinet" - totally inoffensive, but nothing to recommend it at all.
> 
> http://www.mimosakitchen.co.uk/



Is that the place Ioan Gruffudd has a hand in?


----------



## llantwit (Jul 23, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Another repeat vote from me for Bar Mimosa down the bay. Had a celebration dinner there last night, and once again, it was excellent. Food was delicious, from the simple bread/oil/vinegar starter (with the most mouth-watering balsamic I've ever tasted - they must have reduced it, it had the consistency of double cream, mmmmm), along with goat's cheese/hazlenut/salad starter (best creamy goat's cheese ever), then to sea bass for her and ricotta cannelloni for me (a bit of a cliche by name, but the dish was delicious and brought surprises to a potentially hackneyed recipe). Only less than gorgeous aspect was the bottle of French white, "La Cote Flamenc Picpoul de Pinet" - totally inoffensive, but nothing to recommend it at all.
> 
> http://www.mimosakitchen.co.uk/


I'll second that recommendation - been there a coupla times inthe last year and was impressedby their good, simple, locally sourced food. There's a pasta starter that they do (Vincingrassi, I think it's called) that's particularly great. Nice cocktails, too.


----------



## agricola (Jul 29, 2009)

Taking the thread downmarket for a second, I can recommend Fish Tram Chips in Llandudno.  

Very nice, albeit not as nice as the twenty minute wait, huge queue outside and ticket system (ie:  "wait for your number to be called out") would suggest.  But you do get to watch a tram arrive and depart while you wait.


----------



## llion (Jul 31, 2009)

Seren in Canton is really good for veggies and vegans. Lovely dolmades, baba ganoush type starters and they do a lovely aubergine stew type main dish. Really nice staff as well. Great place. 
The Olive Branch in Aberystwyth is a really nice place as well and great for veggies.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 1, 2009)

Just came back from Bala, setting up for Eisteddfod, and the White Lion does excellent, good value, pub grub. Veggie lasagne highly recommended. And Sospan  Fach is also great during the daytime, and even cheaper.

In Dolgellau we discovered T.H. Roberts tearoom, round the corner from the tourist office. Went there for wifi, and got fabulous scones straight out of the oven, with excellent coffee and an AMAZING place - an old hardware store that hasn't been touched. Huge dark wood counter, and we got prize spot in the "snug" - what must have been previously the manager's office. Wicked!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 13, 2009)

I made the mistake of eating at harry ramsdens in the bay - what a pile of shit. Terrible service (and im as patient as they come with service) and the worse fish and chips ive tasted for a looooooong time. The chips must have been lying around for a week. All for £8.50! Never again.
Also is it me or is everywhere understaffed in cardiff at the mo? I seem to spend my life waiting for food as some poor sod runs themselves into the ground trying to do the job of three people.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 25, 2009)

Fry-up in Dolgellau - ace. I'm gluten-free so fried breakfast is more leave it than take it for me, but the lady in the caff was happy to give me an extra egg instead of the toast and sausage. Can't remember the name of the place but once you're into the one-way system in the centre of town, it's the next one down from the square (and the turning for Cadair Idris), keeping left.

Best veggie breakfast ever was had in Machynlleth, heading out of town on the other side of the road from the carpark posted Cantref Dwfi.

Astonishingly good omelette at the Llew Coch in Dinas Mawddwy.

A woman of simple tastes.


----------



## berniedicters (Nov 9, 2009)

I can recommend the Grove in Narberth, having been there for a birthday meal last Monday. Very friendly, small, nice, excellent food.

http://www.thegrove-narberth.co.uk/

You don't have to stay in the "Luxury Boutique Hotel" to eat there, though I imagine that's probably quite nice too. And they do apparently have somewhere you can land a helicopter if you don't fancy the maze of twisty West Welsh roads, all alike, to get there...


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 10, 2009)

Brookes in Talbot Green was very good when I went there for a birthday last week.  I think it looks a bit garish from the outside but the staff were friendly and the food was great. The chocolate/raspberry/ice cream dessert was a work of art in fact. I notice from the website they have one in Womanby Street now so I will have to try it.

http://www.brookes-restaurant.co.uk/brookestalbotgreen/default.htm


----------



## nightowl (May 26, 2010)

Any recommendations for welsh restaurants and cafes in Cardiff?


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2010)

like Welsh what?

Mochyn Du pub has expanded a bit but still got only 2 vegi options which they run out of early on
somewhere in the arcade on top right of st mary st, can't remember name sorry


----------



## nightowl (May 26, 2010)

Laverbread, Glamorgan sausages... all that type of stuff. Used to go to one at entrance to arcade opposite castle gates. Taste of Wales I think it was, but it shut down a few years back


----------



## nightowl (May 26, 2010)

The armless dragon looks decent from it's website


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2010)

nightowl said:


> The armless dragon looks decent from it's website



I had a ropey meal there a year or so back. Only the chef was on, and he had to keep popping out of the kitchen to take orders and serve drinks.
Waited ages for food, and when it came it was underwhelming.
Also, they had one of the most needlessly complicted menus in history.


----------



## Ben Bore (Jun 11, 2010)

Even though Armless Dragon's website is still up, I think the place has closed now. Google it's address and you get Ba Rooba (whatever the hell that is!)

Garlands in Duke Street Arcade in front of castle (a daytime cafe rather than a restaurant) do Welsh things like Glamorgan sausages, Rarebit, and breakfast with laverbread.  Place gets mixed reviews.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive recently discovered Ataca on Crwys road.. they do yummy veggie food, cakes, smoothies, juices and coffee.
The most expensive option is a fiver, its well worth a visit


----------



## zoro (Jul 15, 2010)

Lately i have ben going to the Model T in Bridgend really good value for your money, upstairs they have carvery three meats and all the trimings (love the roasties) choice of deserts only £5pp. Downstairs there is an eatery all you can eat various choice foods only 6.99pp and a good play area for the kids.

Well worth a visit.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2010)

own it or work there by any chance zoro???


----------



## 1927 (Jul 15, 2010)

ddraig said:


> own it or work there by any chance zoro???



LOL. Weird first post admittedly.

I wonder if there will ever be a second.


----------



## zoro (Jul 15, 2010)

Here we go number 2, lol 

No dont work there found it by chance one sunday out for a spin.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2010)

dunno if we have any Bridgend posters anyroad so you'd be wasting yer tinned meat!

croeso if i am wrong tho


----------



## zoro (Jul 15, 2010)

im not from Bridgend im from the valleys.

 I like tinned meat. lol


----------



## JKaranka (Jul 16, 2010)

@Ben Bore: I like Garlands. The free refills for filter coffee have make it a staple of mine if I have writing/reading to do in the city centre (which is sadly not that often, though). I remember their food being ok too. 

The Mochyn Du last time I went (a year and a half ago?) had quite a surprising variety of Welsh dishes. Their laver bread was actually good.


----------



## JKaranka (Jul 16, 2010)

Some of my favourites in Cardiff:

- Ichiban in Albany Road. Same price as any other Japanese, just twice as good. Ridiculous amounts of variety and every other dish is a surprise. They have this stunning omelette ("I'm not going to pay £8 for an omelette!") that defies expectations, the best tempura butter in town and a good variety of sake. 

- Garcon in the Bay. Can't afford to eat there really, but the place is worth it for ordering a chateaubriand between two. The massive chunk of meat cooked right to order comes with enough trimmings and chips to make it starter, main and dessert in one. 

- Punithas in Albany Road. Wavering a bit, but still an Indian restaurant with plenty of variety. When not in the mood for Punithas Empire next door makes this green dry lamb curry that is just stunning. 

On other places earlier mentioned: Le Galois, been once, it was good, and Mimosa, been twice, one was good the other was average to good. I think you can't really go wrong with Mimosa, but maybe I find the food choices a bit safe sometimes? Also, in Woods Brasserie I find the steaks of good quality but not always exactly as I'd like them (have to remember to send back in such case next time!).


----------



## llantwit (Jul 16, 2010)

Seconded on Garcon - very tasty.
Much cheaper at lunchtimes than in the evenings, but still not a bargain.


----------



## JKaranka (Jul 17, 2010)

They also have that offer around 6pm or so with a limited menu that's not too bad (was it £12?). It's quite a while ago but I remember I topped it up with some snails and it went down well.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 18, 2010)

ffresh down the bay is excellent,a contender for best in cardiff me reckons.


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Or if you want to try the worst restaurant in Cardiff, how about the Spice Merchant down the bay?  Sixteen quid for a seafood dish that used crabsticks instead of fresh crab - and that's just the start of it!  Truly dreadful in every way.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 19, 2010)

penderyn2000 said:


> Or if you want to try the worst restaurant in Cardiff, how about the Spice Merchant down the bay?  Sixteen quid for a seafood dish that used crabsticks instead of fresh crab - and that's just the start of it!  Truly dreadful in every way.


 
i'm suprised to learn spice merchant isnt a chain restaurant as thats all to common for a chain,(i find seafood is generally best avoided altogether at chain shitholes) but apparently its an independent curry house.how the fuck they can justify that i dont know.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2010)

Spice Merchant was well nice the first couple of times we went a few years ago but the quality did seem to drop right off, maybe got a bit popular. then the one they opened in town, opposite the new theatre, did me right in but could be more to do with me being a spice lightweight.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 24, 2010)

zoro said:


> Lately i have ben going to the Model T in Bridgend really good value for your money, upstairs they have carvery three meats and all the trimings (love the roasties) choice of deserts only £5pp. Downstairs there is an eatery all you can eat various choice foods only 6.99pp and a good play area for the kids.
> 
> Well worth a visit.



As it happens, my boss has been banging on about this all week. He went down last weekend (made special trip from Ynysybwl) and loved it.

Speaking as a veggie myself, i dont think i will bother.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 31, 2010)

just had the an excellent lunch at bullys.decided after a stunning duck starter to go again on friday.really bloody good.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 5, 2010)

Bully's is great. Expensive, but very good food. And theatrical service - nobody reads and explains a fine menu quite like Russell Bullimore.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 5, 2010)

llantwit said:


> Bully's is great. Expensive, but very good food. And theatrical service - nobody reads and explains a fine menu quite like Russell Bullimore.


 
i agree completely,the man really knows the food he's serving.
i'm going there tomorow,really hope its as good as the lunch we had.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 5, 2010)

cheers for garcon recommendation, went there the other night twas fab


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 7, 2010)

fucking great meal at bullys tonight.i'd say it's fast becoming my fav cardiff eatery and i've only been there twice.bloody great.


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 9, 2010)

@bob: I can't afford going there but I hope they don't close! It's great for special occasions, so I'll pop in to celebrate if I get a new job


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 25, 2010)

off to the walnut tree tmorrow, £17 for 2 courses at lunch = fucking bargain.i shall report back.


----------



## AndyFilo (Aug 26, 2010)

Woods in Cardiff Bay is really nice.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 26, 2010)

The Britannia, Llanmadoc, Gower.  My favourite eaterie.  I had poussin there the other day.  The rib-eye steak, rare, is a thing of wonder.  Immense.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not much of a lunchtime eater, but i went to Le Monde, Cardiff, yesterday.  I forget how nice the place is as I only get there once in a blue.  Anyway, Duck Rillets to start and a nice 'medallions' of beef in Diane sauce with their proper homemade chippie-style chips for the main.  It was class.  Straightforward, very tasty, nice vibe.  £10 each.  Cheap as.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2010)

some right poshos on ere! 

e2a - he says after meeting another urbanite for a 3 course meal in the angel hotel last night 
'ill shurrup now


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 3, 2010)

ffresh for me tonight.i really love that place.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 4, 2010)

the food at ffresh is slipping in quality,which is a real shame.i had a fantastic cockle and laverbread starter but the pork belly main was incompetently/badly/lazily  cooked. incredible value though.


----------



## llantwit (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a wicked meal at the Nantyffin Cider Mill (http://www.cidermill.co.uk/)outside Crickhowell for me mum's birthday on the weekend. Had very good posh pub food... also, there was a bus load of Morris Dancers in the carpark doing their thing, which was, um... interesting.
I also want to try the restaurant at Pterstone Court in the Brecon Beacons (http://www.peterstone-court.com/peterstone-court-food.aspx). Anyone evere been?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 15, 2010)

I was taken to Woods Braserie in the Bay for my birthday

The service was crap, the food was really nothing special. My friend complained about his, hadnt eaten it and they did nothing whatsoever about it.

Wont be going there again


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 15, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I was taken to Woods Braserie in the Bay for my birthday
> 
> The service was crap, the food was really nothing special. My friend complained about his, hadnt eaten it and they did nothing whatsoever about it.
> 
> Wont be going there again



thats a real shame.i've only been to woods once,and although i wasn't as dissapointed as you,i certainly didn't rate it very highly and wont be rushing back.
there's better in cardiff for the money.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 16, 2010)

Im very sure there is far better for far less money!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a shame. My missus used to waitress in Woods way back in the day, and we enjoyed a couple of "staff discount" meals there which were truly fabulous. But I'm talking about 5-6 years ago. I don't understand why places never seem to maintain their standards. It seems inevitable - maybe chefs/owners get bored, need to move on somewhere else, and once someone else steps in thinking they're taking over a guaranteed restaurant, the whole thing goes to pot...


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear lord alive, Raymond Blanc is taking on the Ebenezer Church in Charles Street, Cardiff.  It's the easy-listening version of his top-end stuff, but it can't be all bad.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> That's a shame. My missus used to waitress in Woods way back in the day, and we enjoyed a couple of "staff discount" meals there which were truly fabulous. But I'm talking about 5-6 years ago. I don't understand why places never seem to maintain their standards. It seems inevitable - maybe chefs/owners get bored, need to move on somewhere else, and once someone else steps in thinking they're taking over a guaranteed restaurant, the whole thing goes to pot...



My folks are real foodies and went to Woods just last week and said it was the best meal they ever had there and that it was back to its best!


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 17, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Dear lord alive, Raymond Blanc is taking on the Ebenezer Church in Charles Street, Cardiff.  It's the easy-listening version of his top-end stuff, but it can't be all bad.



i'm not surprised.
cardiff is chain shithole central,MPW will be here soon with his shitty steakholes to make life even harder for the few good independents in cardiff.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't see it as an issue.  If people can't be bothered setting up independents, why should we lament them?  If there were loads and had been usurped, I could understand the concern.  As it goes, it's up to someone to chance their arm.  There are decent indies out there, but normally just outside the centre.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 21, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> I don't see it as an issue.  If people can't be bothered setting up independents, why should we lament them?  If there were loads and had been usurped, I could understand the concern.  As it goes, it's up to someone to chance their arm.  There are decent indies out there, but normally just outside the centre.



i think jamies italian has damaged trade for alot of small good italian places in town.i may be wrong,but to see people queueing outside his place when good italians are empty seems wrong to me.
Again,i don't know if anyones lost out to a chain,but i'm sure they must do.


----------



## Karac (Sep 21, 2010)

I recommend the Market Place in Cowbridge-ok a nightmare to get to and back but if your there definitely give this place a go.
Theyve got an early bird menu 11 quid two courses and a cheap thingy of wine for a fiver-ive eaten there twice recently-and its top notch food for not too much money


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 22, 2010)

isabellas brasserie in porthcawl does 2 courses at lunch for £7.95 and the choices are excellent.Also,top notch ingrediants,the meat and fish looks fantastic.
It's an absolute bargain.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 22, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> i think jamies italian has damaged trade for alot of small good italian places in town.i may be wrong,but to see people queueing outside his place when good italians are empty seems wrong to me.
> Again,i don't know if anyones lost out to a chain,but i'm sure they must do.


 
Well, taking Giovanni's next to Spillers as one who might be suffering, his food is shite anyway so he's probably being outdone by an outlet serving decent fresh local produce, chain or not.  Until some of these Italain restaurants reinvent themselves they're going to go to the wall.  They serve the same tired old shit year in and year out.


----------



## llantwit (Sep 22, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Well, taking Giovanni's next to Spillers as one who might be suffering, his food is shite anyway so he's probably being outdone by an outlet serving decent fresh local produce, chain or not.  Until some of these Italain restaurants reinvent themselves they're going to go to the wall.  They serve the same tired old shit year in and year out.


 
This /\, to an extent.
Giovanni's is a shithole from the seventies that serves up tired, lacklustre, uninspiring food for the same price or more than a good-quality chain like Carluccio's. Took some visiting work colleagues there recently and it was truly shite.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 22, 2010)

i totally agree that some italians really need to grow and change with the times.i cant argue with that,and maybe olivers place will bring about that change.


----------



## zog (Sep 22, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I was taken to Woods Braserie in the Bay for my birthday
> 
> The service was crap, the food was really nothing special. My friend complained about his, hadnt eaten it and they did nothing whatsoever about it.
> 
> Wont be going there again



went there a few years back, been knocking down walls and painting with mrs z. we looked a fair bit rough full of paint and dust. I'm sure mrs z looked like a dreadlocked panda, and not completely sober (I'd had 2 pints). it was the only place down the docks we fancied. why pay an extra £10 for a curry or chinese just 'cos it's in the bay? the braserie was the only place that looked half decent.

well you could tell they didn't realy want to serve us, took 'em nearly 20 minutes to bring the wine over. we were joking with them that they must have had to pop over to Tesco to get the wine. we went for a fag after dinner, it must have been before the somking ban and the smoking area was by the door. They had one of the waiters mark us and guard the door expecting us to do a runner. the food was ok, nothing special. 

We've been meaning to go back there for a couple of years, dressed properly, best accents, eat and drink our fill .....and run like fuck


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 23, 2010)

Now that I'd like to see.  Notify us and we can pop along to watch the kerfuffle .


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 24, 2010)

Went to St Davids hotel a couple of weeks ago. I went there last November or December and had poor food with really bad service, so they invited us back. They seem to have changed the chef and management, and it actually has improved a lot. Service was really good and the food was excellent, with a much more varied menu as well. Of course, between the five of us the bill would have added up to £350 if we had had to pay for the food. I must say that they really took it well to the chin and were great sport in addressing the poor meal we had last year.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 28, 2010)

just saw that finnegans chippy in porthcawl is the second best in britain.anyone eat there? is it all that?

http://www.seafish.org/whatsnew/detail.asp?id=1973&p=ca

i also like the fact that, "Holyrood" great Michael Sheen eats there.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 30, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> i think jamies italian has damaged trade for alot of small good italian places in town.i may be wrong,but to see people queueing outside his place when good italians are empty seems wrong to me.
> Again,i don't know if anyones lost out to a chain,but i'm sure they must do.


 

We wanted to try Jamies Italian but it was queued up outside... theres a really nice independent italian a little further down the street opposite the library- couldnt fault it, it was lovely


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 30, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> We wanted to try Jamies Italian but it was queued up outside... theres a really nice independent italian a little further down the street opposite the library- couldnt fault it, it was lovely



excellent! 
please don't waste your money in jamieland, not because oliver owns it or it's giving other places a hard time, but because it really is fucking shit. it's a fucking awful restaurant.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 1, 2010)

OK, checked now and it was Gios...

BUT dont google for the website, at least without a decent scanner/shield as the website detected a virus threat


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 5, 2010)

I went back to Seren with the missus the other night, just hit a main really.  Had the aubergine and lamb mince affair.  Itr was once again pretty decent stuff, but each time i go there (a few times a year) there's a slightly different presentation across the meals.  The one I had was pretty different to the last, and whilst it tasted as good it looked a bit more workmanlike.  Happy enough though.  Wouldn't hear a bad word against the place.  Apart from the Turkish vino that is...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> excellent!
> please don't waste your money in jamieland, not because oliver owns it or it's giving other places a hard time, but because it really is fucking shit. it's a fucking awful restaurant.



No its not, its fucking lush!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> OK, checked now and it was Gios...
> 
> BUT dont google for the website, at least without a decent scanner/shield as the website detected a virus threat


 
I'd rather give jamie my money than Giovanni.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 11, 2010)

Quite right!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got to choose off of this menu next Saturday (or at least a similar one as this goes up to tomorrow):


A la carte menu available Wed to Sat evenings 6.30 - 8.30 pm

Thursday 16/Sep/2010 to Saturday 16/Oct/2010

STARTERS

Soup of the season, homemade bread
£4.50
Antipasto platter; homemade bread, olives, peppers & Welsh cheese
£4.75
Crisp pork, balsamic dressed leaves & caramelised apple purée
£4.75 
“Britannia” Oak smoked mackerel, toasted croutes & tartare
£4.75 
Authentic Thai scented fish cakes, sweet chilli sauce dip
£4.75
Pan fried wild trout, celeriac purée, pea & herb dressing 
£5.00
Chicken liver parfait, onion chutney and melba toast 
£4.50

MAINS

Fresh Gower lobster tagliatelle with prawns confit tomato & garlic both mixed herbs and parmesan 
£19.99
Welsh rib-eye of beef, hand cut chips, sauce vierge & perl las gatain, sauté wild mushrooms spinach purée & port jus 
£15.99 
Rosemary scented Welsh lamb rump; pomme purée, summer garden salad, butternut purée and port jus
£15.95
Pan fried bream fillet with a mixed seafood, tomato, roast pepper and new potato broth 
£15.50
Slow roast Poussin with layonaise potatoes, buttered ribbons of vegetables & port jus 
£15.00
Roast vegetable green Thai curry with sticky jasmine rice and sauté pak choi 
£14.95
Fresh beer battered hake & chips, tartare sauce & fresh mushy peas
£11.95

DESSERTS

Raspberry flavoured Eton mess with fresh berries and meringue
£4.75 
Rhubarb & berry sherry trifle with vanilla pod custard and toasted almonds
£4.75
Bread & butter pudding baked with mixed berries with crème anglaise
£4.75
Chocolate assiette, hot chocolate flavoured with cointreau, iced parfait and brownie with cream
£5.00
Joes Ice-Cream with a chocolate and orange sauce
£4.50
Iced Penderyn whiskey parfait, with a vanilla, tea and prune syrup
£4.75
Selection of Welsh & French cheeses with crackers, celery and grapes
£5.00

Also available 
Dessert Wine £2.50
Port £2.00
Fresh Coffee served with a choice of hand-rolled £2.50
Chocolate truffle or orange & choc chip biscotti

...

This is from Britannia Inn, Llanmadoc, Gower.  It's my favourite place in Wales to eat.

http://www.britanniainngower.co.uk/

The food has been very decent whenever I've been there.  We've eaten in the restaurant once, and in the bar a few times, but this time we're back in the restaurant.

The belly pork starter was incredible.

Looks like we'll have a few other choices though, as they change monthly aand seasonally.  The kitchen is always busy.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 16, 2010)

that menu is FUCKING AWESOME !


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 17, 2010)

1927 said:


> No its not, its fucking lush!


 
But you eat at Hooters and think thats lush... QED


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 19, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> excellent!
> please don't waste your money in jamieland, not because oliver owns it or it's giving other places a hard time, but because it really is fucking shit. it's a fucking awful restaurant.




We've eaten there twice, and both times been pretty impressed with the standard of the food. I really can't see how you could classify it as "fucking awful", even if you were allergic to Italian food. And before you ask, we've eaten in most of the best restaurants in Cardiff, and Jamie's certainly holds its head up amongst the most of them. Why do you think it is so bad?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> But you eat at Hooters and think thats lush... QED


 
Where have I ever said that?


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 19, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> We've eaten there twice, and both times been pretty impressed with the standard of the food. I really can't see how you could classify it as "fucking awful", even if you were allergic to Italian food. And before you ask, we've eaten in most of the best restaurants in Cardiff, and Jamie's certainly holds its head up amongst the most of them. Why do you think it is so bad?



firstly, ive only eaten there once so my being so anti-jamie i admit isn't right and i should try it again to form a better opinion. but that meal i had was shit. i went there for lunch and had a calamari starter that was tough,rubbery, tiny and pretty cold, and an expensive main of scallop and squid ink linguine. I say it was expensive but scallops are expensive so i didn't mind so much untill it turned up with half a small scallop sliced on top.
Also, we waited ages for the food and also to pay, because of that we were there for one and a half hours. this is bad form for a lunch service.
it is however a good employer hiring plenty of staff, which goes in it's favour, but the whole jamieland feel of the place is shit.
I will however keep quiet on the subject untill i've tried it again.


----------



## rhod (Oct 20, 2010)

I know somebody who got a job cheffing at Jamieland a while back, but wanted to jack it after a few weeks because he didn't really consider it a proper chef's job (i.e. a lot of the menu is just bought-in reheated stuff) - the money was OK, though.

If anybody happens to be passing down Carmarthen way, Y Polyn is highly recommended. Effin lovely food which lives up to the hype (I think it was AA Welsh restaurant of the year last year, has a couple of rosettes etc). Food has plenty of flair and quality, but not poncey for the sake of it!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 20, 2010)

i keep reading alot of good things about y polen. i'd love to try it.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 24, 2010)

had a lovely meal in the conway yesterday. excellent food and good value too.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 24, 2010)

I had a fab meal at the Farmer's Daughter near Rhiwderin on Friday - I love it there.

http://home.freeuk.com/markandemily/newfd2/index.htm


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> Where have I ever said that?


 
hooters thread... gawd you have a short memory

and it was Gio's not Giovannis.. they are two different restaurants


----------



## 1927 (Oct 26, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> hooters thread... gawd you have a short memory
> 
> and it was Gio's not Giovannis.. they are two different restaurants


 
Did I actually say Hooters was lush?

On the second point get ya facts right. I said I would rather give my money to Jamie than *Giovanni*, Giovanni own both Gios and Giovannis.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> firstly, ive only eaten there once so my being so anti-jamie i admit isn't right and i should try it again to form a better opinion. but that meal i had was shit. i went there for lunch and had a calamari starter that was tough,rubbery, tiny and pretty cold, and an expensive main of scallop and squid ink linguine. I say it was expensive but scallops are expensive so i didn't mind so much untill it turned up with half a small scallop sliced on top.
> Also, we waited ages for the food and also to pay, because of that we were there for one and a half hours. this is bad form for a lunch service.
> it is however a good employer hiring plenty of staff, which goes in it's favour, but the whole jamieland feel of the place is shit.
> I will however keep quiet on the subject untill i've tried it again.


 
I've eaten in the Bath one twice and whilst the first time was passable the second was pretty bad.  Extremely 'carefully controlled' portions and they salted it to death, and the policy of not allowing bookings - meant only to try to drive up pre-drink sales which are the real revenue raisers for restaurants - is a huge pain in the backside. Reports are the Cambridge one is similar, so I'd anticipate it's the same for other franchises.

The ambience was a bit try-hard, but the building itself is superb - rooftop terrace included.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 27, 2010)

At the Britannia I had crisp belly pork for starters, and the meat melted.  I love it.  It put the main in the shade a little bit, but to be fair it was a very nice dish - lamb rump on a potato fondant with a lamb shoulder broth.  There were some lovely vegetables in there, the fresh peas especially good.  And the herbs!  A nice bit of dill and parsley in the broth made it taste very clean.  The fondant was shit though.  No way was it a fondant.  Altogether very good otherwise.  The main was the assiette of chocolate (see the menu in post#213).  What a way to finish.  Had a glass of wine each and coffee, and it all came to about £62.  Can't be faulted really.


----------



## mattie (Oct 27, 2010)

I might be taking the missus for a trip to Tenby in November, any recommendations for decent restaurants?

(interesting places to go near Tenby also appreciated, but perhaps best saved for another thread)


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 27, 2010)

Whatever you do, go to Barafundle beach.  It's amazing (yes, best saved for another thread, but still...).


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 27, 2010)

i heard the normandy inn is good, but never been myself.

although it might have been the plantaganet that i was told is good. sorry.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Did I actually say Hooters was lush?
> 
> On the second point get ya facts right. I said I would rather give my money to Jamie than *Giovanni*, Giovanni own both Gios and Giovannis.



Seems my contempt for Giovanni has been justified.Having soent a small fortune revamping Gio's it has been placed in receivership. Who wants to bet the new owner is the same as the old owner, boiught for a cut price and debt free?Evidnetly has three businesses registered at the same address, its not rocket science to work out what has been going on here!!!!

This was the guy who tried to gain publicity for himself by offering to pay Bellamy's wages!!


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> i heard the normandy inn is good, but never been myself.
> 
> although it might have been the plantaganet that i was told is good. sorry.


 
I think we may have eaten there, if it's the one I'm thinking of - it had an ancient chimney stack at the back end of the restaurant and a nice bar area downstairs with an open fire.

I think it's a bit hit and miss, the landlord of our b&b hesitated before recommending it, saying that the partners had had a falling-out or some-such and there were quite a few changes in the kitchens so the food could be variable.  Prior to that, he said it was very good but he couldn't guarantee what it would be like when we went.  This must have been this time last year.

Not heard of the Normandy Inn, I'll keep an eye out for it when we're down next.

Ta!


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Whatever you do, go to Barafundle beach.  It's amazing (yes, best saved for another thread, but still...).


 
Duly noted, ta.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 28, 2010)

mattie said:


> I think we may have eaten there, if it's the one I'm thinking of - it had an ancient chimney stack at the back end of the restaurant and a nice bar area downstairs with an open fire.
> 
> I think it's a bit hit and miss, the landlord of our b&b hesitated before recommending it, saying that the partners had had a falling-out or some-such and there were quite a few changes in the kitchens so the food could be variable.  Prior to that, he said it was very good but he couldn't guarantee what it would be like when we went.  This must have been this time last year.
> 
> ...



i think i'm wrong about the normandy, i'm pretty sure it's the plantagenet.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> Did I actually say Hooters was lush?
> 
> On the second point get ya facts right. I said I would rather give my money to Jamie than *Giovanni*, Giovanni own both Gios and Giovannis.


 

Oh does he now? well Jee I expect most people dont actually know that FFS


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 2, 2010)

I can recommend the egg and cress sandwich at cardiff airport.  Lots of egg and cress.  Coffee was OK.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 2, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Oh does he now? well Jee I expect most people dont actually know that FFS


 
Well maybe some people shouldn't jump in with comments when they don't know the facts of the situation.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 5, 2010)

I do like a good restaurant row.  Get stuck in!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2010)

they have form too!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 5, 2010)

1927 said:


> Well maybe some people shouldn't jump in with comments when they don't know the facts of the situation.


 
UMM all I said was that I wasnt talking about Giovannis but GIOS... SOMEONE could have POLITELY said "he owns them both" in response... but no, know it all that you are you carried on bleating


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 6, 2010)

anyway bitches,
can we have some more food talk?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 9, 2010)

Right you are.  I can't afford to eat out till December.  How's 'bout tha'?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2010)

IKEA are doing 10 meatballs for £1.50 with your family card between 3-6 monday-friday for november... hows that?


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah, you're both rubbish.

i went to patagonia tonight. i've said before that it's michelin standard, it's not.
was good, but not very good. shame really.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 15, 2010)

That is a shame.  I'm keen to go there and I've been told the food is shit-hot.  Maybe it was a bad day at the office...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2010)

Dunno if these have been metnioned yet. Can't be arsed to go through thread 

All in Swansea - 

No.13 
Bizzie Lizzie's
PattieRaj
Thai Elephant
FairyHill
Restaurant near Three Cliffs Bay is amazing. Forgot what it's called at mo


----------



## zog (Nov 15, 2010)

seconded for Bizzie Lizzies.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 15, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> That is a shame.  I'm keen to go there and I've been told the food is shit-hot.  Maybe it was a bad day at the office...


 
the food is shit hot, so yeah, maybe it was an off day. it was still very good , just not as good.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 17, 2010)

zog said:


> seconded for Bizzie Lizzies.


 
thirded...

also Bouchon De rossi on Oxford street... a little place which looks like it should be an old fashioned tea room from the outside but is an amaaaaaaaaaaazing  Welsh/French fusion type restaurant


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 19, 2010)

Been working in the Bay this past couple of weeks, and had lunch in the Eli Jenkins yesterday. 

Takes a lot of work to make Weatherspoon's food look like gourmet creations, but they managed it.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 19, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> also Bouchon De rossi on Oxford street... a little place which looks like it should be an old fashioned tea room from the outside but is an amaaaaaaaaaaazing  Welsh/French fusion type restaurant


Oh yesssss, lush! Just round the corner from No.13 

Col_B.....Eli Jenkins on Oxford Street?!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 20, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Col_B.....Eli Jenkins on Oxford Street?!



No, lol, Cardiff Bay! Are they related? I imagine so. But pants food.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 20, 2010)

mint n mustard tonight.  yummy.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 20, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> mint n mustard tonight.  yummy.


 
*jealous*


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 20, 2010)

I hear that place is class.  I was at Nando's last night for a birthday .


----------



## topaz (Nov 20, 2010)

went to the vegetarian food studio in penarth road last night for the 3rd time,.. awesome place and fantastically good service.... thoroughly recommended


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2010)

anyone been to this African place in Canton?

http://www.tribetribecardiff.com/
not very vegi friendly (obviously) but interesting still
wonder if it will work there?  good luck to em


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2010)

Mjurchi - I think its called on City Rd, great food, cheep and vegi friendly for ddraig. Down and dirty, but great food.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2010)

I like The Bar on Neyland Marina - always fresh locally-caught seafood.

And there's a well fancy place down the road from Pembroke but I can't remember what it's called.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 23, 2010)

Bayside Brasserie sunday lunch NOM x10000
Brilliant service, lovely wine amazing quality food and not incredibly espensive for two courses


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 15, 2010)

just got back from raglans restaurant. i wont be rushing back.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 31, 2011)

Went to the new Frankie and Bennys on Newport road as it's close to my place, order a mix grill that was £18.95 !!! it came cold twice !! sent it back twice... the 3rd time it was hot, but it was no better than a £8.95 mixed grill from any pub.... will not be going there again.


----------



## tom-cardiff (Feb 2, 2011)

Is 'Tribe Tribe' in Canton any good? I love good African food, but there aren't any convincing online reviews.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 2, 2011)

tom-cardiff said:


> Is 'Tribe Tribe' in Canton any good? I love good African food, but there aren't any convincing online reviews.



was wondering that myself, noticed the place the other day. it's on my to-do list.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 6, 2011)

Le Gallois has closed, such  a pity cos at one time that place was as good as any Michelin restaurant.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 6, 2011)

1927 said:


> Le Gallois has closed, such  a pity cos at one time that place was as good as any Michelin restaurant.



being replaced with oscars of cowbridge


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm off to the Patagonia this Friday.  Been gearing up for this for some time now.  Creaming myself....


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 16, 2011)

And by the way, what's that place at the end of the barrage on the Penarth side?  I ate there a couple of months ago, before Christmas, and the place was jumping.  Couldn't fault the grub to be fair - the usual Le Monde/La Fosse style (it's the same bloke as La Fosse I believe).  Good old fashioned point, choose, wait, eat.  The lamb noisettes I had were pretty nifty.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 16, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> I'm off to the Patagonia this Friday.  Been gearing up for this for some time now.  Creaming myself....


 
Oh Jealous!!
I love that place - enjoy!!


----------



## JKaranka (Feb 16, 2011)

Just a very random one. .CN in City Road, opposite Milgi. It's a Northern Chinese place with food like no other Chinese that I know off. I've been trying all kinds of stuff there and it is good and cheap (£6-10 / meal is orientative). Sweet pan fried pork fillet is good, the big chunk of pork leg as well, whole crabs go for £7.20, but come on a bed of 40 or so dry chillies, jellyfish salad pretty good. Not tried the grilled seabass or the pork lungs. By the way, there are no spring rolls and everything is VERY meat oriented, even the salad comes with pork mince.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2011)

can't have been open long, saw them fitting it out a month or 2 ago
from milgi's eating my vegi mush, natch


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a Patagonia virgin!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, that new chinese place looks interesting. Will have to give it a go I reckon - cheers for the tip!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 17, 2011)

We're gonna be using some Xmas vouchers we got to go and have a slap up taster menu meal at the Crown at Whitbrook - one of the few Michelin starred places we've got in Wales. Looking forward to it - especially as it's a gift and it won't be our money we'll be spending!
It looks pretty pricey. But good: http://tinyurl.com/6yym7mt


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 17, 2011)

llantwit said:


> We're gonna be using some Xmas vouchers we got to go and have a slap up taster menu meal at the Crown at Whitbrook - one of the few Michelin starred places we've got in Wales. Looking forward to it - especially as it's a gift and it won't be our money we'll be spending!
> It looks pretty pricey. But good: http://tinyurl.com/6yym7mt



i'm  very, very jealous.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 19, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> I'm off to the Patagonia this Friday.  Been gearing up for this for some time now.  Creaming myself....


 

well? how was it?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2011)

I can highly recommend the new(ish) Patti Raj in Swansea. Wow...best curry place I've been to. 

Also loving the Meridian in the Marina where you get to cook your piece of meat/fish on a piece of volcanic hot rock. Service fabulous, food gorgeous and decor lovely.

And an amaazing place for a Sunday roast is the Porterhouse in Loughor. WOW


----------



## Tankus (Feb 19, 2011)

La Fosse is where I usually have lunch if in Cardiff when shopping ........ Shank of lamb ....well slow cooked .....The duck is very good there too.... 2 course for a tenner ....Usually packed out with the over 60's hefty pensions club caning back wine  as soon as the doors open at 12 ..never been there in the evening, but apparently the prices double .
Ive never had a duff meal there 

Been to Giovannis once ...but it was years ago  ..never been back 

Usual haunt for evenings is the Fwrrwm Ishta Inn, Machen ....Its a carvery .... but a bloody good one ..Sunday roasts are well good for a lazy afternoon 
http://www.fwrrwmishta.co.uk/menus.php


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 19, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> well? how was it?


 
It was wicked.  I preferred herself's starter to mine, a smoked halibut arrangement similar in concept to smoked salmon, with a nice gooey egg and mustard-cress salad.  I had Venison Agnolotto, sort of like a huge Tortelloni with mashed venison, reminiscent of corned-beef pie filling.  I liked it, but didn't fall in love.  For mains we both went steak, hers medium, mine rare.  Stunning.  Dessert, Pear Frangipane for herself, Orange and Ginger Creme Brulee for me.  That was the best dessert I've had.  I was very pleased.  We'll pick a time to go back in future based on what the lady likes as per the seasonal menu, as she struggled to pick a starter she'd enjoy.  Sad really, but the rest was marvellous.  Oh, and having booked, they'd managed to lose my reservation.  Fuckers .


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 21, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> It was wicked.  I preferred herself's starter to mine, a smoked halibut arrangement similar in concept to smoked salmon, with a nice gooey egg and mustard-cress salad.  I had Venison Agnolotto, sort of like a huge Tortelloni with mashed venison, reminiscent of corned-beef pie filling.  I liked it, but didn't fall in love.  For mains we both went steak, hers medium, mine rare.  Stunning.  Dessert, Pear Frangipane for herself, Orange and Ginger Creme Brulee for me.  That was the best dessert I've had.  I was very pleased.  We'll pick a time to go back in future based on what the lady likes as per the seasonal menu, as she struggled to pick a starter she'd enjoy.  Sad really, but the rest was marvellous.  Oh, and having booked, they'd managed to lose my reservation.  Fuckers .



sounds great.i bet that starter was lovely.


----------



## JKaranka (Mar 24, 2011)

Been to CN in City Road now maybe five times. Very good, extensive menu. But beware of what you order, as you'll get loads of it, and it is exactly what it says in the tin! For example, ordered the cold duck tongues in sweet chile sauce with a mate, and we got a platter with around 100 duck tongues in it with chile sauce and a few sprigs of coriander. I think that around 20 tongues each would have been more than enough! On the other hand, when you find your way through the menu some of the stuff is really good (seafood, crispy pork fillet, jellyfish, etc.). Also, when they say hot they mean hot.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 25, 2011)

JKaranka said:


> Been to CN in City Road now maybe five times. Very good, extensive menu. But beware of what you order, as you'll get loads of it, and it is exactly what it says in the tin! For example, ordered the cold duck tongues in sweet chile sauce with a mate, and we got a platter with around 100 duck tongues in it with chile sauce and a few sprigs of coriander. I think that around 20 tongues each would have been more than enough! On the other hand, when you find your way through the menu some of the stuff is really good (seafood, crispy pork fillet, jellyfish, etc.). Also, when they say hot they mean hot.


 

i love the sound of this place.


----------



## pauld (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a great meal in Bully's (Romilly Crescent) on Friday. First visit and very much enjoyed the vibe of the place - apart from some annoying media luvvies on the table opposite (!).

Food was great - snail and mushroom fricassee to start, with whiting and banana shallots to follow.

Top stuff.

Looking forward to checking out Oscar's (on the site of Le Gallois) shortly - menu looks very inviting.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 31, 2011)

nom.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 31, 2011)

off to try the crown social tonight. going for the taster menu. it better be good, i got high hopes.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 31, 2011)

pauld said:


> Had a great meal in Bully's (Romilly Crescent) on Friday. First visit and very much enjoyed the vibe of the place - apart from some annoying media luvvies on the table opposite (!).
> 
> Food was great - snail and mushroom fricassee to start, with whiting and banana shallots to follow.
> 
> ...



bullys is my fav place in cardiff. it's great.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 2, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> off to try the crown social tonight. going for the taster menu. it better be good, i got high hopes.


 
So how did it go?


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 4, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> So how did it go?



not too impressed at all. food hit and miss, service sloppy.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2011)

bloody Juno lounge on wellfield rd
takes 10-15mins to get a drink and then your food is cold when you get back
very limited vegi options and i got a bit of plastic in my curry last night! a 'open here' tab from a plastic container, bloody sharp it was!, lucky i didn't swallow it.
fair play to the waitress tho, very apologetic and went to change it straight away, also got me a drink whilst i was waiting.
there are some right clueless customers in there with no regard for their fellow people tho  and they really really need to sort out the bar wait times.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 8, 2011)

I really like the juno but it always feels like it could be better than it is, we've had a few not so great experiences with food there and I often think their bar staff are more style over substance!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2011)

trouble with juno is too many drunken middle aged women


----------



## pigtails (Apr 8, 2011)

you talking about me??


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe, maybe not


----------



## pigtails (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

would love to share a drink with you lovely ladies there!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

JKaranka said:


> Been to CN in City Road now maybe five times. Very good, extensive menu. But beware of what you order, as you'll get loads of it, and it is exactly what it says in the tin! For example, ordered the cold duck tongues in sweet chile sauce with a mate, and we got a platter with around 100 duck tongues in it with chile sauce and a few sprigs of coriander. I think that around 20 tongues each would have been more than enough! On the other hand, when you find your way through the menu some of the stuff is really good (seafood, crispy pork fillet, jellyfish, etc.). Also, when they say hot they mean hot.


someone tried to tempt me in here yesterday but got a takeaway menu instead
can some please tell what the fuck "Water Swamp Morning-Glory with Bean Curd" is????  
what a name for food!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 11, 2011)

I recon it's as it says. I know Morning Glory leaves are used for cooking in the far east, so guess it's a flavoursome water swamp version with some sort of tofu malarky


----------



## JKaranka (Apr 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> can some please tell what the fuck "Water Swamp Morning-Glory with Bean Curd" is????
> what a name for food!


 
I've not tried that yet because it's a bit lower down my list of priorities, but I'm well curious indeed! If it has a justification for the name it is probably one of the most bizarre dishes served in the whole of Wales!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 17, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> not too impressed at all. food hit and miss, service sloppy.


 


Gutted.  Thought the place was supposed to be class.  The Crown in Monmouth, yeah?  Or out that way anyway....


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 17, 2011)

Tankus said:


> La Fosse is where I usually have lunch if in Cardiff when shopping



my mum always reckons its good there too.

I went to Cosmo, the pan-asian buffet barn-of-a-place in the bay. For £12 you can have a really lovely series of things there, lobster, sushi - and loads of chinese, indian, etc standards. 6 quid in the week, but thats just regular takeaway type food.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 18, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> Gutted.  Thought the place was supposed to be class.  The Crown in Monmouth, yeah?  Or out that way anyway....



no, this is their new place in cardiff. opened with the plan to get cardiff it's first star.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm looking forward to this place opening http://www.thepottedpig.com/about-us


----------



## la ressistance (May 18, 2011)

finally gonna get to try this cn place you people have all been talking about. going tomorrow hopefully. can't wait.

in other news, it seems patagonia has closed   i'm really gutted.


----------



## la ressistance (May 19, 2011)

fuck me, that cn place is incredible. best chinese food i've eaten in cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2011)

ahh but did you have the morning glory swamp soup???


----------



## la ressistance (May 19, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ahh but did you have the morning glory swamp soup???



sadly no. saving that for next time.


----------



## JKaranka (May 26, 2011)

Bunch of Grapes in Ponty, very good. 

Was thinking about going soon again to CN but it sort of clashes with my attempt at eating some lighter meals as well :-D


----------



## Riklet (May 28, 2011)

Anyone been to that lil tiny Italian place in the castle arcade at the end, opposite the second hand book shop (the one with the  black front) it's meant to be really nice, heard some good things, and checked out their menu too, pretty decent prices.  I rarely eat out in cardiff, but might try there at some point, from my brief gawking at the people eating as i walk past, through the big glass windows, it always looks cosy and smells great...


----------



## pauld (May 29, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Anyone been to that lil tiny Italian place in the castle arcade at the end, opposite the second hand book shop (the one with the  black front) it's meant to be really nice, heard some good things, and checked out their menu too, pretty decent prices.  I rarely eat out in cardiff, but might try there at some point, from my brief gawking at the people eating as i walk past, through the big glass windows, it always looks cosy and smells great...



Is that Cafe Minuet? need to try it - all these years in Keyardiff and never been there!

http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.uk/2010/08/10/cafe-minuet-says-ciao-to-marcello/


----------



## pauld (May 29, 2011)

Not sure if these have been posted before, but a couple of decent S.Walian food blogs here:

http://www.corpulentcapers.com/

(includes a withering review of new-ish African place Tribe Tribe in Canton)

http://hungryincardiff.blogspot.com/

...another rave review for CN - gotta go there!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 3, 2011)

I got myself down to Mowglis, Crwys Road, last Friday.  A top recommendation Mr Badlands!  I'd go back.  I had an episode with the 'bean' sauce and a funny coloured trout, but the food was shit hot.

Got to go to cn next.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 3, 2011)

pauld said:


> Is that Cafe Minuet? need to try it - all these years in Keyardiff and never been there!
> http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.uk/2010/08/10/cafe-minuet-says-ciao-to-marcello/


It's a great little place. Marcello, the old Italian guy who was always sweating it out in the tiny kitchen, has retired now. But it's been taken over by a woman who worked with him for donkeys years, and I don't think much has changed.
Nice simple pastas cooked fresh in front of you, and great pizzas, too. If you want a take away for lunch the little mini pizzas are nice, too. "Extra garlic?"... then they always slap some garlic infused olive on with a brush. Mmmm.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 4, 2011)

llantwit said:


> It's a great little place. Marcello, the old Italian guy who was always sweating it out in the tiny kitchen, has retired now. But it's been taken over by a woman who worked with him for donkeys years, and I don't think much has changed.
> Nice simple pastas cooked fresh in front of you, and great pizzas, too. If you want a take away for lunch the little mini pizzas are nice, too. "Extra garlic?"... then they always slap some garlic infused olive on with a brush. Mmmm.



she sounds great. apparently she's proper keen to make the place even more of a success . good luck to her.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 4, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> Got to go to cn next.


 
without doubt the best chinese in cardiff. possibly the best place in cardiff full stop. the smell of the place when you walk in is pure china. knock you of your feet sort of food smell. (in a good way) the kitchen is so skilled.

also, it's part owned by two young waiters (21 yrs old? )  who are more keen in running a good place than making money. i fucking love it, and it well deserves good business.


----------



## JKaranka (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll award myself a golden star for writing about .CN on this very forum already on the 16th of February ;-)


----------



## 1927 (Jun 7, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> without doubt the best chinese in cardiff. possibly the best place in cardiff full stop. the smell of the place when you walk in is pure china. knock you of your feet sort of food smell. (in a good way) the kitchen is so skilled.
> 
> also, it's part owned by two young waiters (21 yrs old? )  who are more keen in running a good place than making money. i fucking love it, and it well deserves good business.


 
If they dont want to make so much money maybe they could adjust their pricing structure down a bit, its hardly cheap is it?


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 7, 2011)

1927 said:


> If they dont want to make so much money maybe they could adjust their pricing structure down a bit, its hardly cheap is it?


 i found it ridiculously cheap for the quality of the food. plus they do bring your own booze which makes it even cheaper. last time i went, my mates and me ate tons of food, took tons of food home with us for £20 each. that's including 10% surcharge for the bring your own and a tip on top.


----------



## badlands (Jun 7, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> i found it ridiculously cheap for the quality of the food. plus they do bring your own booze which makes it even cheaper. last time i went, my mates and me ate tons of food, took tons of food home with us for £20 each. that's including 10% surcharge for the bring your own and a tip on top.



Bargain I'd say

C'mon Infidel we're going!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think my days of being welcome in the cayo may well be over, I just posted the following oin their facebook page.

Well the new menu is in operation and everybody is talking about it, really, I mean everybody. No one can quite believe it, unveleiveable is definitely the word. £7.95 for a fish finger sandwich and chips, £5.95 for a jacket potato!!! Like I said unbelievable, The landlord is really excited by it. The landlord of The Beverley that is.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 24, 2011)

Tried CN and will be going back.

Great value and food


----------



## JKaranka (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, going to be repetitive, but went to CN today in a group of six and it was brilliant. They have a new duck tongue dish that they've sorted out I think that mostly due to people's feedback. The tongues instead of raw-looking are fried and it all comes in a salt, pepper, chilli and raw sugar mix. Really, really nice. The place just got better. Also, they have this set of ten meat dumplings that after having been fried have been covered with a pancake and fried again. Very nice as well. Crab is great as usual and cheap. I had pork with preserved vegetables and it is the best sauce I've had for a long time. It's like a thick, black, sour, trickle. It is rich but doesn't get heavy, a bit like a thick and weak marmite.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks to all who recommended CN - excellent Chinese Restaurant, and definitely on a par for quality and feel with the Veggie Food Studio.
We had the duck tongues - it was a bit much for me. I'm a bit squeamish with offal, but willing to try. Taste was great, just the idea if ripping tongue meat off the little tongue bones repeatedly. I was beaten by my own narrow preconceptions.
The (more conventional, but totally delicious) crispy pork loin and the salt and chilli squid were bloody brilliant. Will definitely be going back there. Deep fried oysters next time round, I think.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2011)

not strictly eating out but got a takeaway from new indian place on city road
they do have tables in there too

was very nice what with the Idli's etc and not too oily

Cafe Madras (opposite the tesco)
http://www.cafemadras.co.uk/index.php?option=com_artforms&formid=1&Itemid=20


----------



## rhod (Jul 7, 2011)

Had a very nice lunch at Cote Restaurant overlooking Roald Dahl Plass. Quite a varied menu available, and a nice vibe to the place.

Chargrilled swordfish was cooked to perfection, and creme caramel was pretty great, too.

A cut above most of the other Mermaid Quay fare.


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 16, 2011)

They've shut down Adonis, the finest kebab parlour on City Rd. Apparently a few cases of extra spicy e. coli seem to be involved.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2011)

rhod said:


> Had a very nice lunch at Cote Restaurant overlooking Roald Dahl Plass. Quite a varied menu available, and a nice vibe to the place.
> 
> Chargrilled swordfish was cooked to perfection, and creme caramel was pretty great, too.
> 
> A cut above most of the other Mermaid Quay fare.



Its nice but for the moeny I think there is better available in the Diff


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2011)

> yourcardiff.walesonline.co.uk/2011/08/15/revealed-the-reasons-why-city-restaurants-scored-zero-for-food-hygiene/


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2011)

ah bollocks,

how do you hyper-link?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 16, 2011)

Next time I'm in Hirwaun I'm going here,
http://thechippyandcafe.co.uk/ been ages since I've had some decent fish and chips, and I might work up the courage to try their breakfast challenge.
- 24 items in 30 minutes!
http://thechippyandcafe.co.uk/#/cafe-menu/4533984240


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> ah bollocks,
> 
> how do you hyper-link?


paste it in and include the www. init


----------



## llantwit (Aug 22, 2011)

Went to the Crown at Whitebrook last Thursday - bloody expensive and extremely good food. We treat ourselves to a poncy meal every now and then, but this one was a Xmas present we hadn't got around to using up yet. Had a 9-course taster menu with accompanying wine taster. It was one the best meals I've ever eaten.
http://www.crownatwhitebrook.co.uk/
I'll see if I can scan in the menu later, in case anyone's interested.
Grauniad review from a few years back: http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/aug/15/restaurant-review-crown-whitebrook


----------



## Mick Hicks (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been twice now to the Allt-yr-Afon Restaurant in the Wolfscastle Hotel. Really lovely food and they use loads of local produce. The menus are here to tempt any tastebuds! http://www.wolfscastle.com/restaurant


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 12, 2011)

Had the stewy pot thing in CN. £15 for as much as you can eat of lamb, prawns, squid, agarics, mushrooms, fishballs of different types, pork stuff (like spam), tripe, etc. You get this boiling pot like a fondue and five plates of stuff that you cook yourself in either regular or spicy sauce. When you finish something they bring you more. Worth having if you've not eaten in two days. Didn't really manage to get into the extra plates but two nearby (probably starving?) Chinese customers where, I think, on their third round of lamb.

Lamb with ground chilli is worth having, it is not as hot as it sounds.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2011)

When I lived briefly in Cardiff we got to know a couple of local gourmets. They took us out on a couple of occassions to special places and the food was simply wonderful. Sorry, can't remember names, it was a good few years ago but there are some great places to eat in Cardiff.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 12, 2011)

that Hirwaun chippy I mentioned a few posts back has now reached  the top 3 best fish n chip shops in Wales awards!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 13, 2011)

has petes eats had a mention yet?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2011)

Pingu said:


> has petes eats had a mention yet?



is that like 'gorge with george' who haven't a clue about vegi stuff?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 13, 2011)

you have never heard of petes eats?

i am guessing you are not a gog sir\madam\tulip


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2011)

no, defo not a (spit) gog
enough of them round here tbh 
with their 'dut-tut-dut-tut-tut-duh' voices


----------



## Pingu (Sep 13, 2011)

tis but the finest eating establishment this side of Lannberris.

a purveyorof such fine cusine as "the big jim" and a "bucket of coffee".

http://www.petes-eats.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2011)

why you!
Llanberis


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2011)

anyone ever eaten in Koko's in Salisbury rd Cathays?
had a groupon for indian meal and it was LUSH!
didn't look promising as it is a pub set up but food really nice, fresh and authentic with decent portions


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 27, 2011)

Tried Mehfil in City Road. Good to go somewhere that's not good to appreciate other places around. It'a free buffet type of no-alcohol-allowed place. Meat curry should be relaunched as bone curry. Spinach chicken burnt and dry. Drinks service very slow (so much so that one of the guys had pretty much finished his main course by when his drink ordered forty minutes earlier was brought out). No highlights.


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2011)

went to Mowglis a couple of weeks a go for my dad's birthday.

think there was 30 of us there and the food was delicious

best Indian in Cardiff


----------



## pigtails (Sep 28, 2011)

Mowglis is gorgeous!
Lovely food and great portions!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2011)

Snoop is asking on twitter where he can get waffles in Cardiff! 
yes Snoop Dog


----------



## pigtails (Sep 28, 2011)

He can come to my house!

for potato waffles anyway


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2011)

tell hm! @*SnoopDogg*


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2011)

oh dear  he asking about chip alley now



> *SnoopDogg* Snoop Dogg
> 
> 
> *#**whensnoopsineurope* i want 2 know about the best fried chicken in chip alley #*lbc2cardiff*
> 54 minutes ago *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*


----------



## pigtails (Sep 28, 2011)

Done!


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 29, 2011)

He's also asking which is better, Albany Fish Bar or The Codfather. I somehow replied CN. Anybody else thinks that the quality of the AFB has gone down in the last year? Or that Snoop should have chicken, chips and curry instead of fried chicken?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 29, 2011)

JKaranka said:


> He's also asking which is better, Albany Fish Bar or The Codfather. I somehow replied CN. Anybody else thinks that the quality of the AFB has gone down in the last year? Or that Snoop should have chicken, chips and curry instead of fried chicken?



snoop should have a clarksies 

afb is awesome as ever, had their samosas for the first time the other day


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2011)

might have to have chips from there tonight now!
mmmm and a samosa...

there is a groupon today for 50% off snoop tickets at CIA on 8 oct btw


----------



## pigtails (Sep 29, 2011)

AFB is lush!
I can't ever move to a different area.


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if anybody has suggested Snoop that he should have some proper Welsh faggots.


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 29, 2011)

No, nobody had, so pointed out Central Market for faggots and peas.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2011)

went AFB and got lush large chips 
no vegi samosas tho tonight
busy in there as usual


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2011)

video, bit crap, bit funny, of people saying what the best chip shop in Cardiff is
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/multim...cardiff-s-best-fish-and-chips-91466-29510562/
classic going on about other places with those 2 behind you!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 9, 2011)

weve been to koko gorillas.... didnt expect such fantastic food as it looks like a strange cross between a pub/bar/ carvery which is now abandonned.. but OMG deeeelish! and very very reasonably priced


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 10, 2011)

Cafe Madras in City Road. Good, snacky Indian. Lots of vegetarian choice, their king fish is good. The menu sort of forces you towards having a dosa as a main, but not necessarily. Lots of dumplings, soups, and tasty starters. No chicken tikkas, rogon joshes, baltis or anything similar on sight. Also, you can bring your own booze.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2011)

yes
LOVE their samosas, crunchy and lush, mmmmm


----------



## pepper78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried 6 flavours on Friday which is on city road. Nice home style indian food. Very much in the style of punitha's and sounds similar to cafe madras, lots of dosa and lovely veggie dishes.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2011)

pepper78 said:


> Tried 6 flavours on Friday which is on city road. Nice home style indian food. Very much in the style of punitha's and sounds similar to cafe madras, lots of dosa and lovely veggie dishes.


been meaning to try that too, sounds good
do they sell samosas from the counter or do you have to order properly and wait?
thanks


----------



## pepper78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Selling samoas ready made from the counter? Do cafe madras do that? How very dangerous , I'd have to pick a few up each time I passed! 
They had a hot counter at the front but it was empty, they used it to put my meals in when they were ready whilst waiting for my chappatis. Maybe they fill it during lunch times, that's when they seem to have the most customers eating in?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2011)

nooo, Cafe Madras don't or yes that would be very dangerous!
just wondered as i haven't found an authentic place that does that in Cardiff
you'd think there would be one!


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 13, 2011)

my favourite samosas are from the school fair, but that only happens twice a year


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2012)

Went to the Potted Pig on High Street in Cardiff today. Delicious food and great staff, no wonder it was popular. That and two courses for £10. Great place. Going back next time I'm in Cardiff.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh I keep meaning to go there!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2012)

Just go. It's really good.

Might be worth booking tho. We turned up at 1.00 and they were full - well not full but they obv thought full enough for the kitchen so they booked us in for 1.30 and we went and had a pint in the Goat Major.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally got to Oscar's of Cardiff the other day.  Did it with the missus and her boy.  7 before 7, a nice little deal.  Proper food, nice stuff, and you get a nifty little pot of onion soup as a starter.  £7 before 7pm.  That's a main.  I've not tried the grown-up food yet, but will be going back for sure.

In other news, Seren has closed.  Gutted.  A Portuguese has opened in its place, and I wonder if it's the same people...


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 10, 2012)

I can recommend La Lupa in Cowbridge Rd.; the best Italian restaurant I've ever eaten in. Great food.

http://laluparestaurant.com/default.aspx

Or there's Spice Route (in The Red Dragon Centre) which has a buffet with all the Asian food you can eat (and good food too) for a very reasonable price.

http://www.spiceroute.eu/our-buffet-all-you-can-eat-buffet-cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2012)

Spice route is good
loads of choice
even chips!
lush Dhal too


----------



## pigtails (Feb 11, 2012)

Went to the meating place tonight - nice! It's not Cheap but very tasty!


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 11, 2012)

off to the park house tonight to try out grady atkins taster menu .


----------



## badlands (Mar 16, 2012)

on a more industrial level,

Ramon's have opened an american diner on the corner of Coburn Street,

opp the Vulcan Lounge.

Ain't been there yet. But I know they have an eat as many hot dogs as u can thing going on (in 30 mins)

Break the record and get it free. (the hot dogs are huge from what I've been told)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2012)

ewww!

went to juno lounge on wellfield rd to eat for first time in ages last night after getting bit of plastic in me veg curry last time from a container 

only ordered blydi tapas fries and onion rings, they teased us with the titchy sideplate and cutlery and left us waiting for about 25/30 mins before i went to ask, one or two others eating downstairs
blokey at bar was giving it that it'd only been 15-20mins and that some else had ordered tapas too, ooooh
wtf! how long does it take to knock out 3 small dishes and 2 side orders? 10 mins? maybe 15?
is it not the idea that smaller dishes should be quicker?
and then when it came the hummus was tasteless and was sent back for a swap with a well hot dish but luke warm food of butternut squash and goats cheese
bread portion was lacking as well.
#firstworldproblems 
the waiting staff were fine and apologetic mind

wish i'd gone to albany fish bar instead!


----------



## pigtails (Mar 17, 2012)

Juno makes me mad cause it should be really good but so many times I've been disappointed or something silly lets them down! I keep going back as I think one day it'll sort itself out and be great!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2012)

init! they must make so much money in there, where is the excuse for being slow and shoddy!?


----------



## pepper78 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds juno utterly underwhelming. I can't understand why it's so popular, the food is mediocre at best. Every time I've eaten there its overpriced stingy and drab plates of fairly tasteless food. I keep on trying it every once in a while because it should be brilliant, most ppl I know think it is and it clearly thinks highly of itself.

Sorry rant over...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2012)

don't apologise! go for it
reckon they must not care as they are so busy and don't have much competition this side of town
and the customers are generally aspirational wannabe posho's

there were 2 other people complaining the other night when the hummus went back about their wait


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 18, 2012)

the fino lounge in whitchurch is the same, the menu sounds lovely, but when the food arrives it's always shit. They can't even cook a fucking burger properly.

makes.me.so.fucking.angry


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2012)

think they are related


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 19, 2012)

yes they are. fino is junos retarded cousin.


----------



## topaz (Mar 24, 2012)

i made the mistake of going to gio's one night with friends.  never again.  shoddy cheap rate overcooked tasteless food, and pay through the nose for it.  don't bother going to gio's under any circumstances. disgusting!!


----------



## badlands (Mar 29, 2012)

I had a pasty yesterday.

Took out the 10 month interest free option.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 31, 2012)

I went to Juno last night and everything was great!!
All the food was lovely, the service was ace and no one fucked up!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2012)

yay!


----------



## pigtails (Mar 31, 2012)

Might be a one off!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 31, 2012)

Had another 2 free Clark's pies this week and I must say they are much better than before the recent changes. the pastry is so short it is like eating a biscuit with a mince beef ang gravy filling. the filling is tastier too these days, a lot more peppery.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone been to that Portuguese place that replaced Seren yet?


----------



## nogojones (Mar 31, 2012)

No, but the Vietnamese place down towards St Davids hospital ain't too bad.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 1, 2012)

i went to the hardwick yesterday. fucking lush. what an awesome place.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 1, 2012)

la ressistance said:


> i went to the hardwick yesterday. fucking lush. what an awesome place.


OMG *jealous*
We're going in may, can't wait!!


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 29, 2012)

went to fish at 85 last night. cracking meal. excellent staff. loved it.


----------



## JKaranka (May 2, 2012)

Went to the Vietnamese Pho Bac. Some interesting flavours but not in love with the food. Very good service and reasonable prices, but wouldn't make the treck unless I had a good reason to do so. Puddings are very good, though.


----------



## pepper78 (May 17, 2012)

Went to Bangkok Cafe last night in canton. Was nice but think next time I'd just order a load of starters as these were the biggest hit. Tom Yum soup.....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

We had a bit of a gastronomic tour this week
Sat - The Canteen on Clifton Street - always good and great portions!

Sun - Ruthin Castle - It was good but not amazing and certainly not as good as any of the next 3 places and was more expensive!

Starters: Belly Pork with sour apple + Comfit pheasent, pheasent breast and caramalised red cabbage
Mains: Duck with dauphinoise potatos + Fillet of Lamb with stew and rosemary dumplings
Puddings: Assiette of puddings: Raspberry Cheesecake, Orange Creme Brulee and choloate and pistachio mousse + Taste of the Carribean: Homemade bounty, banana panna cotta and rum jelly

Wed - The Bell at Skenfrith - Really good but a bit try hard for me

Starters: Chicken and Caerphilly Tureen with spiced carroy chutney + Crab mousse, smoked salmon with red pepper sorbet and avacardo
Mains: Pork Belly with butternut squash, champ and seasonal veg + Rack of Lamb, Confit lamb, lambs kidney with crushed peas and sauted potatos
Pudding: Vanilla Panacotta with strawberry jelly, basil sorbet and cracked black pepper caramel + Passion Fruit cream with coconut jelly, mango and cardamon sorbet

Thurs - The Fox Hunter at Nantyderry - really good food and a lovely atmosphere.

Starters: Mushrooms with garlic, capers and parmesan on toast + Smoked halibut on scrambled eggs with dill and brushetta
Main: (Both had the same) Roast Hake stake, sauteed potatos, piquillo peppers, chorizo and watercress
Pudding: Cheesecake cream and poached strawberrys + Lemmon Posset and cantucci biscuits

Fri - The Hardwick - Best by a long way, defo one of the best places I've ever been to!

Starters: Crispy breadcrumbed pork belly and black pudding with apple mustard sauce and pickled fennel + Pan fried ravioli of goats cheese with brown butter, beetroot and watercress
Main: Bah Bah Black Sheep - A taste of local organic lamb; Roast loin, merguez style sausage, Faggot and braised neck, shepherds pie and crispy breadcrumbed leg - to share
Puddings: Creme brullee + Homemade Apple sorbet, vanilla ice cream and pineapple sorbet
The pork belly starter is defo one of my fave dishes ever!
Anyway we're right stuffed and probably put on a stone and spent a fortune - good birthday week for me though!


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2012)

bloody ell! 
vegi fest on tonight in Roath for ya


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

Yeah and maybe some All Bran!!


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2012)

pigtails said:


> We had a bit of a gastronomic tour this week
> Sat - The Canteen on Clifton Street - always good and great portions!
> 
> Sun - Ruthin Castle - It was good but not amazing and certainly not as good as any of the next 3 places and was more expensive!
> ...


 

Quite a week.

Out of interest, were you full up when you left Ruthin castle, or did you have to stop for chips on the way home?


----------



## pigtails (May 20, 2012)

We didn't stop for chips but no I wasn't particularly stuffed!
Mind you that's probably not a bad thing sometimes.


----------



## la ressistance (May 20, 2012)

pigtails said:


> We didn't stop for chips but no I wasn't particularly stuffed!
> Mind you that's probably not a bad thing sometimes.


the hardwick have a great offer on sundays. room for the night and a meal for two - £80. awesome place.


----------



## la ressistance (May 20, 2012)

i'm gonna get that lamb dish next time i'm there. i think it's the one he did on gbm.


----------



## pigtails (May 20, 2012)

It's fucking amazing!!!


----------



## nogojones (May 20, 2012)

la ressistance said:


> the hardwick have a great offer on sundays. room for the night and a meal for two - £80. awesome place.


 
where did you see that offer?


----------



## la ressistance (May 24, 2012)

nogojones said:


> where did you see that offer?


was told about it by our waitress. don't think you'll see it advertised, but you could phone and ask.


----------



## 1927 (May 25, 2012)

la ressistance said:


> the hardwick have a great offer on sundays. room for the night and a meal for two - £80. awesome place.


http://www.thehardwick.co.uk/index.php/rooms/offers/ Not quite but still not a bad deal.


----------



## JKaranka (Jun 4, 2012)

Six Flavours in City Road is underrated. Vegetarian curries are the best there. Went in a group of eight today and we had a few of the starters, followed by a variety of mains, and then all the puddings. Everything is proper hot but tasty at the same time. Vegetarian curries, specially with cottage cheese or aubergine really shine. Egg curries very good as well. Also, it is one of those where you bring your own drinks and there are no set menus, so we stuffed ourselves for about eight or nine quid (they probably got a twenty pound tip, though!).


----------



## cheesetoastie (Jun 16, 2012)

I


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Noodlebox Cardiff, Salisbury road, Cathays
happened again!  
really gutted, disappointed + sick to find chicken in Vegi noodlebox for 2nd time. once a mistake, twice is careless  shame

last time they were really apologetic, genuinely concerned and mortified. refunded and gave us a free replacement so forgave them. this time offered a replacement but didn't seem that concerned.

gutted.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 16, 2012)

The times I've tried them I've been underwhelmed as well.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2012)

it can be really nice sometimes when they make an effort
back to safe chips for me!


----------



## nogojones (Jun 16, 2012)

How hard can it be to cook noodles?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 29, 2012)

Is that cn Chinese place off Albany Road any good? Might go tonight.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

few reviews on this thread, people seemd happy


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

DO NOT! DO NOT! GO to el paso on City road Cardiff, was throwing up violently after going there the other night and still feel weird
seemed like frozen peas and carrots not cooked properly that made up most of it


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 29, 2012)

ddraig said:


> DO NOT! DO NOT! GO to el paso on City road Cardiff, was throwing up violently after going there the other night and still feel weird
> seemed like frozen peas and carrots not cooked properly that made up most of it



That's a shame, it used to be great in the 90s.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

partner was ok but thought food was grim
maybe it was the hygene, was a bit dusty in there


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 29, 2012)

The old butchers in menai bridge is well worth a visit if anyone is in anglesey or north wales. It was a fantastic fine dining experience and the service was attentive and relaxed. The free dishes in between the main courses made it all the more special.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 29, 2012)

ddraig said:


> partner was ok but thought food was grim
> maybe it was the hygene, was a bit dusty in there





It changed owner about a decade ago and i haven't been back since.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 29, 2012)

el paso's food was shite when i tried it 10 years back. dunno why you were faffing with noodlebox ddraig, tenkaichi ftw


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

don't trust them after the one in canton claimed fish sauce was vegi 
waiting for walk to walk on wellfied rd to open


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 29, 2012)

can;t speak for the canton one but the roath one is awesome. consistently good, fresh food, super-quick and delicious.

although i have no idea what vegi (non fish) stuff they do tbf.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 29, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Is that cn Chinese place off Albany Road any good? Might go tonight.


 

well worth it


----------



## nogojones (Jun 29, 2012)

ddraig said:


> don't trust them after the one in canton claimed fish sauce was vegi
> waiting for walk to walk on wellfied rd to open


 
That's the Itchyban (sic) not the tenkatchi.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

oh yeah! 
ta


----------



## barabrith (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Dorothy's still going in Chip Alley? I used to love the chips and gravy there after a night out....


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 29, 2012)

nogojones said:


> well worth it


agreed. fantastic place.


----------



## pigtails (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my good god, went to potted pig the other night.... Simply gorgeous! Loved it and great portions!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2012)

fucking "tucker" a "cafe" on Salisbury rd DO NOT do vegi breakfast and only seemed to have 2 vegi options anyway
and they stop breakfast at 12! in a student area! wtf!! 
and the woman in there was well condescending and looked down on me after she said "we haven't had the need for it" and i replied "well people won't come in if you don't offer it" to which she sarkily said "well it's interesting to hear your views"
knobbers, hope they go under with that attitude
same as it looks nice in there!

then went to cafe 37 a few doors up who do a decent big vegi breakfast and allow you to swap items! and had done either 15 or 50 (my hearing) vegi breakfasts that day alone! this place was rammed and "tucker" had about 3/4 toffs in it.

why would you not offer a wider range?!?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 4, 2012)

barabrith said:


> Is Dorothy's still going in Chip Alley? I used to love the chips and gravy there after a night out....


 
Yep. Saw James Dean Bradfield in there the other week.


----------



## pepper78 (Jul 11, 2012)

Went to Casanova on quay street in town last night. Twas lush, and at 2 courses for 18 quid a bargain. It's not your usual Italian, no long list of the standard pastas and pizzas. It's a fairly small set menu but everything is homemade and what we had was really lovely. Antipasto to start, for main Mrs p had Pork three ways and  I had ragu with slow cooked hunks of beef and pork. It's been there for ages but have never eaten there before now. Will def be going back.


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 19, 2012)

Had breakfast in 6 flavours today. Very good Indian stuff, all the breakfast menu just 'happens' to be vegetarian. Between all of us we had a few different dosas, idlis, potato masala, etc. Very good. And cheap! You can have a dosa for £2.50!


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 19, 2012)

reminded me  lilo on city road does take-out/delivery (never realised before) - good, fresh, cheap lebanese food (plenty of veggie options ) plus chips/pizzas to keep the kids/grandparents happy, main courses w/rice+bread+salad+sauce feed 2 adults. they also do awesome juices/smoothies/milkshakes to take out


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2012)

missus went to icookthai on Crwys rd last night and came back with tales of amazing food and a one man show of owner/chef/story teller/pianist/singer/psychic and acupressure madness!
very small place with a few tiny tables so you have to book
apparently he teaches Thai cooking and knows vegi's don't have fish sauce!
i will warn you that they were there for about 3hrs


----------



## pepper78 (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a nice takeaway from the Vietnamese on cowbridge rd last night. Bit more pricey than your usual takeaway but the portions are generous and the food is lush. Hope they do ok, been a bit quiet the last few times I've been to pick up food.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 21, 2012)

pepper78 said:


> Had a nice takeaway from the Vietnamese on cowbridge rd last night. Bit more pricey than your usual takeaway but the portions are generous and the food is lush. Hope they do ok, been a bit quiet the last few times I've been to pick up food.


 
I feel more sorry for the Chinese buffet place across the road from them. I pass it most days at all sorts of times and I've only ever seen two people in there. They were in there at the same time.

The staff are always looking out the window at you hopefully. One day...


----------



## pigtails (Aug 25, 2012)

Went to mezza Luna on city rd the other day, really good food and a fab belly dancer!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2012)

we went last night! was lush as always


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 30, 2012)

wayward, yeah, Lilo's good!


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 13, 2012)

i had my first taste of lilos this week and i bloody love it. ordered a delivery and £20 bought me shit loads of excellent food. i shant be ordering delivery from anywhere but lilos for the foreseeable future.
great grub.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 13, 2012)

the lamb qouzy with ocra sauce was just awesome! .


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2012)

had takeaway from 6 flavours
decent curry even if £19 for 2 with a mad liquid green sorta sag aloo


----------



## pepper78 (Sep 14, 2012)

Satay Hut in Canton for takeaway is full of yum! 
Lush authentic Malaysian food run by two really nice guys.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 13, 2012)

Can anyone be a darl and recommend somewhere decent on City Rd for a last minute date tonight? Anywhere with decent food that wont be dead. Cheers big ears! 

If not City Rd then anywhere in town would be good too.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 13, 2012)

tenkaichi for sushi/noodles.
milgi more for buzz and drinks, but their food's edible iirc (all vegi, also iirc)
cn/82 for chinese (82 has a mix of authentic and uk standard dishes, cn doesn't do the standard stuff)
mirchi for curry
lilo for lebanese/middle eastern (no alcohol licence iirc)

all the above are decent to very decent in my recent experience tho we take out rather than eat-in.

we've recently jumped ships for curry from mirchi to masala express on broadway, they really are very _very_ good


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2012)

Megna Balti on 4 elms/boradway are  best takeawy/delivery


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Can anyone be a darl and recommend somewhere decent on City Rd for a last minute date tonight? Anywhere with decent food that wont be dead. Cheers big ears!
> 
> If not City Rd then anywhere in town would be good too.


Mezza Luna is good too http://mezzalunacardiff.co.uk/


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers all!


----------



## Mindles$ (Nov 21, 2012)

ddraig said:


> Megna Balti on 4 elms/boradway are best takeawy/delivery


 
Mowgli on crwys road for me!


----------



## Caleboran (Jan 11, 2013)

I went to Red Hot World Buffet on Tuesday... wide selection, not kidding when they say hot. Mostly good standard, though I think I'd have enjoyed it more if I'd decided to pick a few things to eat, rather than sample everything! Just round the corner from the cinema, which was handy before going to see Life of Pi.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 11, 2013)

Caleboran said:


> I went to Red Hot World Buffet on Tuesday... wide selection, not kidding when they say hot. Mostly good standard, though I think I'd have enjoyed it more if I'd decided to pick a few things to eat, rather than sample everything! Just round the corner from the cinema, which was handy before going to see Life of Pi.


 
I went there a while back and thought the food weren't that great. Mediocre examples of all the worlds food  (e.g. their wasabi tasted like mushie peas with a bit of mustard), however as it's all you can eat, and I ain't got no shame, I got my monies worth.


----------



## rhod (Jan 27, 2013)

Tried The Chapel in Churchill Way tonight...What a major disappointment. Average food, much of it lukewarm. Most of the staff don't know what they're doing. I've never had a lime & soda made with still water before.. that's novel! Cutlery was nice.

Shame, as the building itself is magnificent.

Lots of suspiciously glowing reviews on Tripadvisor from one-post reviewers. Had to laugh at one comment that the bar food was the "best they'd tasted this side of the Atlantic".

Atlantic Ocean, or Atlantic Wharf?

Proceed with caution..


----------



## pigtails (Jan 27, 2013)

Went to the canteen on Clifton st last night, it's was as awesome as ever! I love that place.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2013)

rhod said:


> Tried The Chapel in Churchill Way tonight...What a major disappointment. Average food, much of it lukewarm. Most of the staff don't know what they're doing. I've never had a lime & soda made with still water before.. that's novel! Cutlery was nice.
> 
> Shame, as the building itself is magnificent.
> 
> ...


 Tried The Potted Pig and the Madeira last night - never together enough to book a table, both were full, considered the Chapel but glad we didn't now. Ended up in the CN. Great as usual.


----------



## rhod (Jan 27, 2013)

We've been to The Potted Pig, and it is *great*. Well-cooked food, and staff that are efficient and look like they are enjoying their job. Makes such a difference.

We'll give the Chapel another go in a few months, when the hype has died down a bit. The place has a lot of potential.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone been to Bar 44 in Cowbridge, and recently in Penarth too. A tapas bar that I can thoroughly recommend. A regular haunt for me and ickle 27, he gets a kids meal of calimari, hake in batter, chips and white bait for £3.99. Not bad tastes for a 4yr old!


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 3, 2013)

1927 said:


> Anyone been to Bar 44 in Cowbridge, and recently in Penarth too. A tapas bar that I can thoroughly recommend. A regular haunt for me and ickle 27, he gets a kids meal of calimari, hake in batter, chips and white bait for £3.99. Not bad tastes for a 4yr old!


Not been yet but they really know their Spanish food. Jose Pizarro is a consultant. (He's a very successful Spanish chef btw)


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone been to mr Gs ? Thoroughly recommend it. One of the best in the bay


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 18, 2013)

Almada, the place that replaced Seren, is wank.  Worst food I have ever eaten out.  The waiter was a coke-head as well.  Seren was boss.  Gutted that the place was followed by something so evilly shit. 

We had the rib starter which was was pretty much blackened scraps of meat on bone.  The terrine thing was alright-ish, but lacked something with it to set it off.  The mains were atrocious.  I had partridge and it was so overcooked I couldn't eat it.  The missus had a piece of rib-eye that had more gristle and fat in it than you'd believe. 

This place is pricey.  the only good thing was the wine, but it was way over-priced.

The waiter, I shit you not, took a photo of me on his phone and put my face on some Gangnam dancing phone app.  He then letched all lover my missus and laughed and coughed all over her food.

Grim.

And we told him as well.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh gutted I loved Seren!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 19, 2013)

Seren was my favourite restaurant in Cardiff.  Wish I'd eaten there more


----------



## llantwit (Apr 12, 2013)

The Hang Fire Smokery/Barbecue, The Canadian, Pearl Street, Adamsdown.
FaceBook link here.
Saw a mate raving about this place on twitter, so I popped in to see what it was all about. Looks great. It's in a proper traditional local pub (which I didn't even know existed) - the Canadian, which you have to get to in the car by driving off Broadway about 2/3 of the way along away from town.
Very meat heavy - just different kinds of (proper american) BBQ and smoked meats (some of which seem to be cooked purely by smoking them for a LONG time). The menu's here.
But they do this kind of food on Friday nights, Saturday afternoons, and soon on Sunday afternoons. Mostly accompanied by some kind of entertainment (someone from Sicknote is on the posters at the moment).
Haven't tried it yet, but will report back when I do.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 12, 2013)

Oooh a new incarnation for the Canadian, it's been shit since the drag queens left!
Will have to try this out too.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 13, 2013)

llantwit said:


> The Hang Fire Smokery/Barbecue, The Canadian, Pearl Street, Adamsdown.
> FaceBook link here.
> Saw a mate raving about this place on twitter, so I popped in to see what it was all about. Looks great. It's in a proper traditional local pub (which I didn't even know existed) - the Canadian, which you have to get to in the car by driving off Broadway about 2/3 of the way along away from town.
> Very meat heavy - just different kinds of (proper american) BBQ and smoked meats (some of which seem to be cooked purely by smoking them for a LONG time). The menu's here.
> ...


 

I like the sound of this, but it can't be good for you


----------



## lincy (Apr 14, 2013)

I popped into the Canadian yesterday had the pulled pork, it came with fries and coleslaw / beans. The fries were lovely but in all honesty, the pork, although nice, was a very, very small portion.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 14, 2013)

lincy said:


> I popped into the Canadian yesterday had the pulled pork, it came with fries and coleslaw / beans. The fries were lovely but in all honesty, the pork, although nice, was a very, very small portion.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Mindles$ (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anybody been to that smoke house place in pontcanna? I want to do a man vs food style event lol


----------



## bendeus (Apr 25, 2013)

llantwit said:


> The Hang Fire Smokery/Barbecue, The Canadian, Pearl Street, Adamsdown.
> FaceBook link here.
> Saw a mate raving about this place on twitter, so I popped in to see what it was all about. Looks great. It's in a proper traditional local pub (which I didn't even know existed) - the Canadian, which you have to get to in the car by driving off Broadway about 2/3 of the way along away from town.
> Very meat heavy - just different kinds of (proper american) BBQ and smoked meats (some of which seem to be cooked purely by smoking them for a LONG time). The menu's here.
> ...



Run by two dear, dear friends of mine who have just got back from the Deep South after a six-month oddysey, during which time they were brushing up on their awesome country and Western skillz, mansion sitting, trying to meet Dolly Parton and, most importantly, learning proper Texan BBQ cooking. Got back, bought themselves an industrial smoker and within the space of four or so weeks are now running a brilliant business out of the Canadian. Went for the launch last Saturday - food is awesome and super reasonable, and they try and combine it with music nights (Sicknote Steve did a set)

Canadian is a proper, friendly local pub as well. I'll be asking for commission for this rather gushing piece, of course , but seriously, friends or no friends, the nosh is proper tops.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 26, 2013)

I like Troy on City Road....


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 26, 2013)

on the strength of reviews here we took the kids to the canadian for tea tonight. we ordered straight after a large party so there was a 45 minute wait but totally worth it i reckon. the pulled pork and awesome chips were my favourites, but everything was good and a real hit of smoke. good prices, although mr b didn't realise he was supposed to be ordering kids' portions  we took home a massive doggy bag 



lincy said:


> I popped into the Canadian yesterday had the pulled pork, it came with fries and coleslaw / beans. The fries were lovely but in all honesty, the pork, although nice, was a very, very small portion.


i couldn't finish my pork and the ribs portions were even larger. i guess if you have a really hefty appetite it could seem small-ish.

the woman running the show was really friendly and helpful and seemed a little overwhelmed at how quickly news has spread and how popular it's proving


----------



## lincy (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad to hear they have sorted the portion size issue out, and I agree the food is very tasty


----------



## nogojones (Apr 30, 2013)

Was due to go there tonight, but just looked at the menu and Mrs Jones won't eat anything on it!


----------



## Tankus (Jun 23, 2013)

Going downmarket ....but ......
Takeaway last night   ..Yummies in Trethomas .....best kebab (mushroom mixed shish)  I've had outside london , chili sauce was as hot coming out this morning .... as it was going in last night ! ......well tidy


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2013)

went to VFS Vegi Food Studio in their new place on Penarth rd a few doors up from where they were before
nice big new place, really nice food only gripe was young waiter bringing us yoghurt with starters when we'd said we wanted everything vegan at least 2 or 3 times


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone been to kimchi on cowbridge rd yet? It's stunning. It's in the place that used to be a Vietnamese but was a bit poo. Get down there and try it, my new go to place in canton. Lovely stuff.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 25, 2014)

la ressistance said:


> Anyone been to kimchi on cowbridge rd yet? It's stunning. It's in the place that used to be a Vietnamese but was a bit poo. Get down there and try it, my new go to place in canton. Lovely stuff.



Glad to hear it. I've been eyeing it up for a while.

Not been out for dinner for ages, then twice in a couple of weeks...

The Potted Pig - Great, If I had the money I'd spend a lot more time there

Mint and Mustard. Nice food, that's maybe a little overpriced and the fire exit was locked. I'd go there again if asked


----------



## topaz (Apr 13, 2014)

Mindles$ said:


> Has anybody been to that smoke house place in pontcanna? I want to do a man vs food style event lol



i've been there, 3 times now.. .lovely quality food, busy enough to have a buzz about the place, friendly staff... recommend it thoroughly


----------



## nogojones (May 2, 2014)

la ressistance said:


> Anyone been to kimchi on cowbridge rd yet? It's stunning. It's in the place that used to be a Vietnamese but was a bit poo. Get down there and try it, my new go to place in canton. Lovely stuff.




Just seen this, the Food Standards Agency reports for the most minging places to eat in Wales. Kimchi gets a 0!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/food-hygiene-ratings-more-1100-7049436

Now I know of some places, especially when they're first taken over get diabolical results, but quickly get a grip. Will have to see how they deal with it.


----------



## la ressistance (May 2, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Just seen this, the Food Standards Agency reports for the most minging places to eat in Wales. Kimchi gets a 0!
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/food-hygiene-ratings-more-1100-7049436
> 
> Now I know of some places, especially when they're first taken over get diabolical results, but quickly get a grip. Will have to see how they deal with it.



To get a 0 and not get closed down seems very odd.i can only assume that the staff weren't sent on the mandatory food hygiene course? IMO those new ratings are a bit of a shambles, it's very easy to put a good food business out of business purely for clerical errors. They won't stop me eating anywhere with a bad score or reassure me that a place that scores five doesn't employ someone who wants to wank in my soup.


----------



## High Voltage (May 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Knights in the Mumbles, and Patricks with Rooms (again on the sea front in the Mumbles)
> 
> Two jolly good restaurants that would be able to hold their heads up in a city let alone and small sea-side resort.
> 
> Love both of them.



Was in Mumbles not that long ago and noticed that Knights has changed hands and has been re-named - they weren't open when we were there so can't comment on what the new owners are like - and when I say "new" owners they've probably been running it for years and years and are excellent, it's just that work no longer takes me over to Swansea due to changing jobs

BUT

We did go to, and stay at once again, the Felin Fach Griffin at Powys, Brecon, where, I'm glad to report that Max the dog is still there, still as daft as ever and will chase a ball for as long as you want to throw it for him

The evening meal we had there was smashing (Mrs Voltz's B'day treat) so well worth a visit and a stay for a special night away - the scenery around there is spectacular


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

llantwit said:


> The Hang Fire Smokery/Barbecue, The Canadian, Pearl Street, Adamsdown.
> FaceBook link here.
> Saw a mate raving about this place on twitter, so I popped in to see what it was all about. Looks great. It's in a proper traditional local pub (which I didn't even know existed) - the Canadian, which you have to get to in the car by driving off Broadway about 2/3 of the way along away from town.
> Very meat heavy - just different kinds of (proper american) BBQ and smoked meats (some of which seem to be cooked purely by smoking them for a LONG time). The menu's here.
> ...


whatever happened to llantwit?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2014)

they are fine, busy, saw them last month


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone eaten at the Purple Poppadom? Went there as a birthday treat a couple of weeks ago ... food was alright, but SO expensive - two and a bit courses (sharing deserts) and a drink, £45 each on a table of six?? One dish turned up and it was literally just some meatballs in a bowl. VFM scale was through the floor (as in, terrible). Wouldn't recommend...


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 12, 2014)

phoenixlily said:


> Anyone eaten at the Purple Poppadom? Went there as a birthday treat a couple of weeks ago ... food was alright, but SO expensive - two and a bit courses (sharing deserts) and a drink, £45 each on a table of six?? One dish turned up and it was literally just some meatballs in a bowl. VFM scale was through the floor (as in, terrible). Wouldn't recommend...


Yep, it's great.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 12, 2014)

phoenixlily said:


> Anyone eaten at the Purple Poppadom? Went there as a birthday treat a couple of weeks ago ... food was alright, but SO expensive - two and a bit courses (sharing deserts) and a drink, £45 each on a table of six?? One dish turned up and it was literally just some meatballs in a bowl. VFM scale was through the floor (as in, terrible). Wouldn't recommend...


I agree. Nice food, but a bit pricey for what it is


----------



## pigtails (Oct 15, 2014)

Went to Miss Jones in whitchurch this weekend and done was lovely but not cheap. Nice atmosphere too!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 18, 2014)

Anywhere good in cardiff that still does bring your own?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 18, 2014)

Vegetarian Food studio? Canteen on Clifton St has wine but still lets you byo


----------



## nogojones (Oct 31, 2014)

Went to Bully's today for lunch and it was ok. To be honest I was expecting more (in terms of quality and quantity). Mostly filled up from the bread on the cheeseboard


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 1, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Went to Bully's today for lunch and it was ok. To be honest I was expecting more (in terms of quality and quantity). Mostly filled up from the bread on the cheeseboard


Very hit n miss


----------



## nogojones (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in no great rush to return


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 20, 2014)

Bar 44 penarth. Still the best food in cardiff I reckons. Top quality produce.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2015)

shame it's a steak place
looks interesting
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-...ffs-steak-art-restaurant-art-8503697#rlabs=15


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 25, 2015)

Hope they get the meat right and it's not just there for the shit pun.

Had a lovely Jamaican Sunday lunch in duchys in baneswell today. Lamb,roast spuds,carrot,cabbage,plantain,rice n peas and a pint of red stripe for £12. Couldn't finish it, 'twas massive.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2015)

also Cameo Club opening a place on Wellfield rd (trying to work out which building they're going in)
they can't have membership there tho as no late licence


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone been to the polish place on Broadway? I want the ham hock.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 25, 2015)

la ressistance said:


> Anyone been to the polish place on Broadway? I want the ham hock.


I want to know more about this


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2015)

this one i think mate
http://myplace-cardiff.co.uk/index.php/en/


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 27, 2015)

That's the one.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 27, 2015)

ddraig said:


> shame it's a steak place
> looks interesting
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-...ffs-steak-art-restaurant-art-8503697#rlabs=15



Going Friday, 

and FED on Thursday....

and Burger and Lobster tomorrow.....


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2015)

I love how on the menu the herring starters are labeled vegetarian


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 27, 2015)

nogojones said:


> I love how on the menu the herring starters are labeled vegetarian


I don't understand any vegetarian accepting fish as a lesser evil. After all the meat I eat comes from cows and sheep which are themselves vegetarian. Fish are almost without exception carnivorous.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2015)

nogojones said:


> I love how on the menu the herring starters are labeled vegetarian


boooo!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 6, 2015)

ddraig said:


> boooo!


 try hickorys smokehouse near rhos on sea !


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2015)

vegi


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 8, 2015)

Lunch in pierre yesterday. Best place in the city centre for me, but I do love french food. 3courses for £13 is excellent value.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 8, 2015)

Burger at smokey joes in the old hooters gaff ....double beef  ...pastrami with paprika on the burger ,  the best burger that I've ever eaten ....biggest too


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 20, 2015)

Tankus said:


> Burger at smokey joes in the old hooters gaff ....double beef  ...pastrami with paprika on the burger ,  the best burger that I've ever eaten ....biggest too


 Denbigh lots of good places to eat,


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2015)

new thing apparently
http://bnjgalaxy.co.uk/
*Cardiff’s Comprehensive Food and Drink Review Site*


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2015)

ddraig said:


> new thing apparently
> http://bnjgalaxy.co.uk/
> *Cardiff’s Comprehensive Food and Drink Review Site*



Nothing seemed to have been reviewed though, which is a bit of a gap for a review site. Maybe we could e-mail them and get them to copy and paste the reviews from here?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2015)

Ronny ONER posted it asking for people to share and test


----------



## Dan U (Feb 27, 2015)

Lots of nice looking cafes in Tenby, had a lovely lunch in one on the corner of a little lane by the indoor market. 

We were recommended a Spanish place in Narberth but didn't go. 

Cracking bakery in Haverfordwest across the road from Morrisons and wholesome food at Druidstone hotel near Newgale, menu like the place is eclectic but a few things for veggies and some fish as well. 

Decent breakfast at the Sands cafe by Newgale beach as well


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2015)

Well it works in every way apart from having any reviews, so it's halfway there.

I'd submit a few of honest reviews, good, bad and something in-between, but it depends if their business plan involves getting advertising revenue off local establishments before you can halfway trust any listing/review site


----------



## bendeus (Apr 30, 2015)

Just an interesting update based on earlier chats in this thread - Hangfire Smokehouse have won the BBC Good Food Awards Best Street Food category. Way to go, girls! They've worked fucking hard to get there.


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2015)

bendeus said:


> Just an interesting update based on earlier chats in this thread - Hangfire Smokehouse have won the BBC Good Food Awards Best Street Food category. Way to go, girls! They've worked fucking hard to get there.


where are they based now? i always seem to miss them


----------



## la ressistance (May 2, 2015)

nogojones said:


> where are they based now? i always seem to miss them


Think they're in that cardiff food circus at the mo


----------



## bendeus (May 3, 2015)

nogojones said:


> where are they based now? i always seem to miss them



They are living (and have their smokehouse) in Llantwit. Doing pop ups all over the shop but no current residency


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 16, 2015)

Chillinmink said:


> Italianos on city Road.
> 
> i mean, were else can you get a....
> 16 inch pizza
> ...


 sounds great


----------



## Tankus (Jun 16, 2015)

The Cardiff destroyer burger at the Queens vaults....chilliburger ....pub food ...but fuck me ...hot enough to hurt .....


----------



## rhod (Jun 21, 2015)

Had a very nice burger, chips and gherkin (!) at Spit & Sawdust off Newport Road (nr Homebase) for just under a fiver. If you sit in one of the booths and look out over the wall outside, the yellow Maccie D arches rise up like the Eye of Sauron. The evil empire is just a few hundred yards away, but a million miles away in taste and vibe.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone on here ever go to the Gate Arts Centre?   I'm checking out things to do/places to go for when I return to live in 'diff, and this looks like a cool place.   I want and need to learn Welsh, so might begin here.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2015)

not often as things are pricey there
it is a nice building tho
MADE is a smaller place with art and food, maybe a bit closer to you http://www.cardiffmade.co.uk/
also Milgi on City rd if flush and don't have a big appetite! http://milgicardiff.com/


----------



## Tankus (Nov 6, 2015)

Lunch at the Algarve Portuguese restaurant in a very damp and grey Caerphilly today ....Mixed chicken and beef charcaol grilled with salad and fries for £6 .....bang next door too a 'spooons which was rammed .. Touch of piri piri and a nice salad too 

There was only 4 people in there ......

Deffo go back ....
Looks like the Irish times /or The Railway to give it its propa valley commando name  is still closed after that door fire (3 months ago) have been taken to the wall by the' spoons .....bloody hard place to compete against ...its even taking breakfast trade from the cafe's......they know their market so well ...

Used to be a pair of nice Italian cafe's at the top end of the town with seriously decent coffee ....when cafe coffee was a mug of nescafe and no saucer was standard fare .......

I miss the smell they had ....Costa's and Starbucks never seem to hit that aroma


----------



## adidaswoody (Nov 18, 2015)

Mmmmm, eating out


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2015)

supposed list of delicious little places to get food
28 delicious little places in Cardiff you really need to know about


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 13, 2020)

Why cafe culture has rich Italian flavour in Wales - BBC News
					

There are 11 still being run by the same families that set them up before the war, but they did once number 300.




					www.bbc.com
				




Interesting article about Italian cafes 


And photos









						Caffis Eidalaidd Cymru // The original Italian coffee shops
					

Golwg ar draddodiad yr hen gaffis Eidalaidd yng Nghymru // A look at the old Italian cafe culture of south Wales



					www.bbc.com


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 13, 2020)

bbbbut servini's is in cardiff. extended family or secret multinational?


----------



## nogojones (Feb 13, 2020)

bendeus said:


> Just an interesting update based on earlier chats in this thread - Hangfire Smokehouse have won the BBC Good Food Awards Best Street Food category. Way to go, girls! They've worked fucking hard to get there.


It looks like they have their own TV show now  

And I realised that we used to go raving with Shauna way back


wayward bob said:


> bbbbut servini's is in cardiff. extended family or secret multinational?


Different Servini's I think. The Cardiff one was also sold out of the Servini family about 15 years back.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 15, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Why cafe culture has rich Italian flavour in Wales - BBC News
> 
> 
> There are 11 still being run by the same families that set them up before the war, but they did once number 300.
> ...




Good read - but there may be more around than noted in the article - some of course diversified into ice cream making and sale - "Franks" in Garnant , "Cresci" in Gwaun-Cae-Gurwen  (Waitrose even here in Herts used to stock the former ice cream) 

Another peculiarity was the South Wales "steamed meat pie" - using some of the coffee equipment I think. 

Big thumbs up for Conti's in Lampeter , presume the old boy is gone now . but a saviour to many students I know who went there. A sort of unofficial therapist and more.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 15, 2020)

There was a Conti's in Fishguard too, milky coffee in glass cups and saucers.  And as you say there's ice cream, like Fecci's in Tenby. It's an important part of Welsh life.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 15, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> There was a Conti's in Fishguard too, milky coffee in glass cups and saucers.  And as you say there's ice cream, like Fecci's in Tenby. It's an important part of Welsh life.



They could do with installing a "working" - "Brachii" (I think a Rhondda term) in St Fagans. 

Much like the Black Country museum has a coal fired chip shop , using "real" lard. In fact I recall several of these in the 1960's , you had to wait a few mins sometimes for the oil to get the right temperature...!


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 15, 2020)

They've got a coffee machine

Learn about Wales’s Italian café culture at St Fagans – and enjoy a drink on us! | The National Lottery Heritage Fund

Look at this beautiful thing
and there's a homage in the Rhondda









						Rhondda Heritage Park's brand new Bracchi opens
					

The historically-inspired Il Caffee Bracchi is now open




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## bcuster (Nov 16, 2022)

Tourism promotion ahead of USA vs Wales soccer match:


----------

